# AFI App for Fall 2009



## J.M. (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I've been reading through many of these threads, but I wanted one that was AFI specific. I'm applying to the directing discipline for next year. This is to anyone who is applying to AFI for next year, or already a student there.

The narrative statement application says they want a maximum of 5 pages... does that mean they want 5 or less? Also, they want to see film work, but no more than 20 minutes. I have two films that I really want to include, one that is still being finished. Is it okay to show selects for one of the films?

I'm finishing up my senior year at Columbia College in Chicago (where my experience has not been so good, and a lot of money has been wasted). I am certain I want to pursue my career as a director, but I'm only 22. I don't want to take any time off, will this hurt me in applying? How old is everyone that's applying/already a student?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 16, 2008)

Based on my application experience in 2006-2007 (got in as a screenwriter), my roommate's experience as an first year editing fellow right now, and what I've learned on these boards, I will answer your questions, but don't take it as gospel:

Maximum of five pages means five pages or less.  The maximum is five pages.

Selects are okay on just about any reel, but make sure they don't have any "complete film" rule, which they would likely state explicitly...just make sure it's a complete scene or sequence.

AFI puts a lot of weight on life experience.  You should convey it in your application documents.  If they decide you don't have enough experiences to draw stories from, they might reject you.  I'd say that means you either need to go get some, or you wrote about the wrong experiences, lol.  There was someone on this site last year who was told at her interview, I believe, that she needed more, an she was rejected.  However, they do take students in their earlier twenties, and my roommate says her youngest classmate is a 22 year old directing fellow.

Their minimum is 21, I know that.

Anyway, I wouldn't let that stop you from applying!

Best of luck!


----------



## seventhshade (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a first year producing fellow and can tell you that a lot of this year's directing class is very young. There are a couple of 21-22 year olds, many around 23-24, and definitely some older folks. It's pretty well rounded but I was surprised to see so many younger directors. Still, my best experience so far has been with a director who is 23. Age seems to be arbitrary as it relates to talent. Really go for it in your application and include films that you feel most strongly represent your skill and potential as a filmmaker.


----------



## J.M. (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I sent my application off a few days ago, and now all I can do is hope.
Anyone else on here apply to the directing discipline at AFI?


----------



## Justin18 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey JM, 

  I also applied to AFI this fall, but for Screenwriting. I feel your pain on that narrative statement. I had to keep cutting and adding for other schools that wanted 6 or 3 page statements.

   Hopefully I'll see ya there next fall, 'representin the Chi' so to speak.


----------



## mkench (Dec 3, 2008)

I applied for the directing discipline this year as well.  I'm nervous already.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm a first year Directing fellow @ AFI.  If you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer them.

There is nothing to be nervous about.  Be yourselves, and it will shine through on your application.  Try to send in whole pieces of work (Narrative), rather than individual scenes.

Also, my personal statement was 3 pages.  Just be honest, and rather than tell them how much you want to go to AFI, talk about your experiences growing up and how that led you to want to become a filmmaker.

All the best,

Bandar


----------



## J.M. (Dec 4, 2008)

Well good luck to everyone! It's such a nerve wrecking process.

Bandar- do you know when they usually let people know if they are getting a phone interview? Can you tell me a little about how yours went?

Thanks!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey,

I believe I received my phone call notifying me of an interview sometime in February/March.  And I received the acceptance in April/May?

They hold interviews both on the East Coast / West Coast, depending on where you live.  Last year one was held in New York City at a hotel and the other at the AFI Campus in Los Angeles.
Since you're from Chicago I believe you would opt for the New York City interview location?  

Interview is pretty basic.  You just talk about movies you like and all that good stuff.  Favorite directors, etc... I think the whole point of the interview is to see how you are under pressure.  So my advice to you is to be calm, normal and yourself.  

Don't over think it.  Just treat it as a normal conversation between two/three people.  Try not to think about it as an interview for graduate school.  Hope that makes sense?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## J.M. (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a lot of good advice. Thanks for giving me all this good info. 

I was under the impression that you could have a phone interview. Do you know if it makes much of a difference either way? I could probably make it to NY, but it would be much cheaper for me over the phone. Looking back at some old posts, it seems like most people do the in person interview.

Maybe I'm getting too ahead of myself.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 4, 2008)

I wasn't offered a phone interview, it was just "we'll see you at the Silver Spring facility."  I applied as a screenwriter, and met a directing and a producing applicant in the waiting room.  We all interviewed with the same two people.

My roommate also wasn't offered a phone interview, it was just "we'll see you at our campus in Los Feliz."  She applied as an editor, and she interviewed with the two from editing faculty.

Another classmate of ours interviewed in LA, applied as a producer...I have no idea with whom.

None of us asked about a phone interview...I think we were all probably too scared!! I know I was...and they only gave me five days notice! ;-)

I think maybe they look at their selection of candidates chosen to interview, and their current locations and disciplines determine where they hold east coast interviews, if at all.


PS...we all were in Cleveland.


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah guys, I am also in the boat and applied for Directing 2009  LetÂ´s hope the best for all of us!!


----------



## J.M. (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I'm glad I'm on here the. I had no idea about traveling, but now I'll be prepared.

For everyone applying this semester: we should keep each other updated on here! I just received my confirmation postcard that they received my application today. I'm starting to get more nervous!

Directors- what was in your supporting materials and what did you write about in your essay? Maybe if we talk about it I'll be less anxious? Or maybe more? haha.

Also, where else did you guys apply and where did you go for undergrad?


----------



## J.M. (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh funny, I'm from Germany also! When did you movie here? I wrote a lot about coming to the U.S. and adapting to it, etc, etc. I also told the whole thing more like a story. 

I only applied to AFI. If I don't get in, I don't plan on going to grad school. Originally I applied just to see what would happen, but the more I researched the school, the more I wanted to go. We'll see.

I submitted a film (S16, 10 minutes) that I finished over the summer and then a scene from my new film that I just shot last month. How about you?

Go Germans!


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 15, 2008)

Haha that is really, really funny by the way  
Do you live in Los Angeles??? I am right now in Germany in Wiesbaden (close to Frankfurt) visiting my parents, friends etc.. In the USA I live close to Melrose Ave. and Fairfax.. AFI is also my first choice! The only reason I applied to NYU was the city (I really love New York) and my girlfriend studies there too.. but AFI would be my first choice!!

I handed in a film that I shot for both applications.. It is 16minutes long and it turned out really good and I will submit it now to couple of festivals.. It was shot on HD by the way  Super 16 was a little too expensive for me 

But hey, that is awesome that you are also from Germany!!! Where did you study previously?? As I said, do you live in the US?? That really would be so cool by the way if we make it in together


----------



## J.M. (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Chicago right now, but moving to LA in June 2009 (regardless of grad school). I'm finishing off my undergrad degree at Columbia College, or else I'd be out there already.

I've heard of Wiesbaden... I'm from Marktredwitz, which is in Bavaria close to the Czech border. I'm going to be in Germany for two weeks in January, which I can't wait for. A lot of my family is still there, but my mom moved to the U.S. when I was 8ish. 

That's so exciting. I never get to socialize with any Germans around here, so that would be great. Did you make your film at USC? The only reason I was able to shoot S16 was because Columbia paid for it. They have a program where six directors get selected every year and they give you a budget. My new film is HD also. I'm worried about it, because the Columbia owns the first film, and I wasn't able to get a high quality version of it before the application deadline, so it looks a little eh. 

Is your girlfriend studying film at NYU?


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I know that problem with the rights of the films you shoot during your time at school.. USC film school had the same policy  
ItÂ´s kind of a pain in the ass - you pay all the money but the school gets the "physical" rights to the film haha!! But thatÂ´s awesome that you got chosen to direct one of the projects at your school! And I wouldnÂ´t worry so much if your other project doesnÂ´t look that great.. I think that is not what they are looking for anyways.. remember what AFIÂ´s slogan on their website is "Great directors have to be great storytellers". And having a high production value doesnÂ´t say anything about you as a dirctor. What counts is the story and the work with your actors and if you did a great job there it will show and I wouldnÂ´t worry that much about the other stuff  

Why did your Mom leave Germany by the way?? My girl friend is studying film & tv production at NYU but sheÂ´s also trying to transfer to USC. 

Yeah, that would be awesome to hang out in LA   Hit me up when you come down in June!!! And I think it is about time that you scialize with a couple of Germans   

No, my recent film I didnÂ´t shoot at USC.. I started it late October and got finished shooting and editing it couple of days before the application deadline.

Are you on facebook?? If yes, then add me there.. my name is Andre Hoven.


----------



## Cheneration (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey you AFI people!!! Haven't heard anything from anybody for a while haha    Does anybody have any news from AFI?? When do they start contacting people for possible interviews?? In my understanding it was at some point in February, right? 

So, I hope everybody had a wonderful holiday season, a Happy New Year 2009 and I hope that we all will meet at AFI this year!!


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 22, 2009)

They called me end of Feb, early March, interviewed the following week. (app year 2006-7)


----------



## SimAlex (Jan 22, 2009)

hey all, i've applied to AFI (screenwriting.) so far, i've received an e-mail that they received my app and that's it. i went to journalism school, graduated in 2005 & have been working as a copy editor ever since.


----------



## Filipe (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone mentioned about the option of phone interviews. I was wondering if that's an option for foreign students or if in case of an interview I'd have to fly over. (I'm from Brazil).
Cheers!


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 22, 2009)

They may offer a phone interview, but I don't think any of us had the guts to request one!!


----------



## J.M. (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't heard anything but an application confirmation letter either....


----------



## wyeth1913 (Jan 31, 2009)

I applied to the AFI as well and all I have  received is an email confirming that they have my application and a receipt for my application. Hope to hear back soon...


----------



## Federico Cesca (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm also in the AFI application boat. Best of luck to all of you guys!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a Directing fellow at AFI and I spoke with Angela in admissions yesterday.  

You guys should be finding out about interviews next week (that is when they will begin notifyiing people).

Best of luck!

-Bandar


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 3, 2009)

Commence nail biting. hah.


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bandar, 

Do you think that applies for all discipines? Screenwriting?

Was just reading through old threads of yours on interview advice


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, everybody will be notified next week, if not by the end of this week.

g'uck!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi guys --

I've also applied to the AFI directing program for 09. And like the others, the only thing I've heard from them is the confirmation email on receiving my application. I'm really nervous/excited to hear if I get an interview. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## mkench (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got a call and have an interview in NYC on March 6th!!!!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats mkench! What else did they say? Is this your first time applying? Give us the low-down


----------



## mkench (Feb 4, 2009)

They just called and asked how I was.  When I said great she said that I'm going to be a lot greater cause I've been selected for an interview.  Then she told me the interview would be in NYC and that was pretty much that.  I was actually in the middle of reading some older posts about the interviews when she called -- strange.   

This is my first time applying.  I also applied to NYU and Columbia, but AFI is my first choice.


----------



## J.M. (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats! I'm jealous!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats mkench! What discipine are you?


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got a call for an AFI screenwriting interview! Don't want to get too excited though - just an interview 

Good luck to everyone, I'm sure they've still got a lot of calls to make!


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey all,
I've been lurking for awhile but decided to give in to the temptation and post.  I applied to the AFI Editing discipline... on their website it has said for a few weeks now that the deadline for editing, producing, and production design has been extended... do you think this means that they are still accepting applications as of today, meaning that those of us who applied to one of those three will not hear back for awhile longer?
I could call and ask of course... but it's not a big deal, I'm just very curious


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats to everyone.

Tabby, my (now) roommate attends as an editor and was interviewed/offered admission and had accepted before they changed the website extension banners...don't fret about that delaying your acceptance!


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 4, 2009)

haha.. oh, good to know.  Thanks!

I will hang out by my phone then..


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 4, 2009)

> I will hang out by my phone then..



That's what I'm doing as well, fully aware that (at least in my case) rejection awaits.


----------



## mkench (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Wyeth, I applied for the directing discipline.


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 4, 2009)

Stay positive, Sim! 

Oh man, my work phone just rang and for a second I thought it was my cell phone and I started freaking out.  I'm losing it


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone who has applied to the Producers discipine heard back about an interview?


----------



## Cheneration (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to the ones who got an interview   I am happy for you guys  

What I am thinking here is that they first call the applicants that they want to/or give the option to interview for AFI in NY.. mkench is interviewing there and Justin18 is apparantly from Illinois (where NY would make more sence to come in for an interview). 

Here's the question to Justin18: "Did you get and interview offered for LA or NY??"

If this should be the case maybe the applicants for LA will here next week as somebody had mentioned earlier in this discussion.

Again, congrats to mkench and Justin18 and all the best of luck for the rest (including myself) LOOOOOL


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, you're right on, Cheneration.

The woman from admissions said something to the effect of "You're smack dab in the middle (Chicago), so we put you in New York." No choice offered - just go to New York. So the LA interview offers just might be forthcoming. And as Bandar said, they're supposed to be calling people this week and next. Keep the faith.


----------



## J.M. (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in Chicago. That doesn't make me feel any better :-/


----------



## Filipe (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Justin. When will your interview take place?
I'm also applying for screenwriting and now I'm even more nervous! =)
Also, I'm in Brazil, so I have no idea how (and if, of course) I'm going to be interviewed.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## DannyKim (Feb 6, 2009)

So the phoning started for the falls term in AFI?  Oh man!  I'm nervous already.


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, Filipe. It's March 1st. The options seemed to be that weekend or the following one.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone else heard from AFI?


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 6, 2009)

I got an interview! I just heard from AFI a little bit ago 
I chose March 5th though they offered me three different weeks to choose from -- that was one of the earlier days. Not sure why I picked it, actually, but it's all the same to me.  They only had weekdays so I will have to take a day off work.  I am pretty excited.  I'm assuming they'll be calling more people next week too, but it looks like they're starting to do the LA calls.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 6, 2009)

Way to go Tabbycat!


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks guys  now to spend the next few weeks preparing and calming my nerves..


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats, TC.  You'll do just fine.

One thing to keep the non-editing applicants from jumping off a cliff because they haven't heard a word yet:

If you haven't been called yet, don't fret till you get rejected.  My roommate had to interview in LA last year, while I interviewed at the Silver Spring, MD facility the year before. 

When I interviewed as a screenwriter in MD, there were producing and directing candidates there at the same time, interviewing with the same people I was, Bob Mandel and Gill Dennis...so you might think it's a proximity thing.  

My roommate (same hometown) interviewed only with editing faculty last year...Phil Linson and someone else I forget right now.  So you'd think it was just an editing thing, right?

But...a week after I interviewed in MD with other discipline applicants , another classmate from our hometown interviewed in LA for producing.  

Therefore there was no logic to anything at all...not by discipline or by proximity...that I can see.



Moral:  don't count yourself out of anything until you get the rejection!!  Not even the April 15th phone call!

My roommate told me the editing interview was much like the posts you'll find throughout the archives...a conversation.


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, they offered me a choice of quite a few days and on that day quite a few different times.  So I'm thinking they have a lot of slots to fill.


----------



## Antonio81 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! I also applied to the directing program at AFI. I'm located in Tucson AZ but I have not heard anything from AFI yet besides an email letting me know that my application was complete. Does anybody know if they have started calling people for interviews in the west coast?( I'm pretty sure I'm part of that group)and do you guys know for how long AFI call people, a week two? Thanks!!!!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone who has applied to the producers program heard back about a interview? I am in MO and and getting very nervous about hearing if I get an interview or not.


----------



## magadan (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not heard about an interview for producing and I am in New York. Are they done with NYC interview appointments already?


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 11, 2009)

Would anyone happen to know the numbers for AFI Screenwriting:  # interviewed vs. # actually accepted?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 11, 2009)

I got an email from AFI the other day. My heart nearly stopped when I saw it, but then I opened it and it was just a notification from admissions about their current stage in the selection process. Since there has been no talk of this email, I thought that you might like to see it:

Hello!

We are currently in the process of scheduling appointments, by discipline, for those individuals who have been selected for an interview, by the AFI Conservatory Admissions Committee. If selected for an interview, you will be contacted via phone, by an AFI Admissions Department Processor.
(For more information, please refer to Page Two, of the AFI Admissions' application.)

Due to their early notification dates (on or before March 15, 2009), the interview process for CINEMATOGRAPHY, PRODUCING and SCREENWRITING will take place between February 23rd and April 3rd. DIRECTING, EDITING and PRODUCTION DESIGN applicants will be notified on or before April 15, 2009.

If you are accepted for the 2009-2010 academic year, you can expect to receive a phone call prior to an official notification letter, via US mail.


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 12, 2009)

I got this email as well and I hope that "We are currently in the process of scheduling appointments, by discipline" means they have yet to get to the producers.


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh and for anyone looking for affordable airfare to interviews try Southwest Airlines.

Yeah, their flights are generally packed and at 6'4", I don't look forward to the horrid lack of leg room.  (The "kill or be killed" fight to get on the airplane, due to the lack of assigned seating, sux too).

But I spent like a whole day scouring Orbitz, Cheap Flights, Expedia, newspapers, and the best deals I could find... were on southwest.com.  A one-way ticket to FL cost $100 after tax, and one-way to NY $70 after tax.  

I'm combining Southwest with a couple of Greyhound trips, and I just might be able to afford a couple interview.  Greyhound is...Greyhound, but it's screenwriting, right? Life experiences!

PS I'm not a publicist for Southwest, just a money-conscious film school applicant (see 2nd paragraph)


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah SW has some good deals, more likely if you book early.  And although they don't have assigned seating, they do assign you a number and ask that people line up in that number in either the A or B boarding sections.  You're lucky if B people don't try to board with A people, let alone that people figure out where their number is in line, but it's  still easier than a mad rush to get on the plane.

And I don't work for southwest either, in fact I hate the dry roasted peanuts they give on their flights.  

I'm glad I applied to schools that are driving distance from me (I live in LA so it wasn't hard) - best of luck to all who are flying for your interviews.

My roommate, who's in science and applying for phD programs, gets everything paid for for her interviews.  She actually interviewed at UCI and they paid for her gas to drive down there and 2 nights at a fancy hotel!     did we get into the wrong field or what


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 12, 2009)

@Justin, re: interviewed:accepted...

When I interviewed they told me they interview twice as many as they take, so 56:28.

Also, the new Southwest numbering versus just lettering number made a big difference for my holiday travel, much less scrambling.


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah, I see, thanks Jayimess.  I guess the interview is sort of like toeing the line between creating a competitive advantage and being yourself.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 12, 2009)

It's just a conversation...I wouldn't look at it as anything else.

Seeing my roommate going through her first year at AFI has been interesting...it's intense, but she gets along with her classmates phenomenally well.

You've probably heard that how you are "in the room" matters just as much as your work...

It's this kind of mentality that I think drives most of these interviews...the committees want to build communities that will work with each other, not against each other.

BE YOURSELF.

Also, keep in mind, out of those 28 not accepted, a good chunk will be wait-listed.


----------



## Filipe (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone received a rejection letter of some sort? 

At the moment, it seems that the situation is - either you have an interview or you haven't anything at all. Is that right?

Just wondering if not hearing anything is starting to become bad news...


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, Jayimess. Very insightful advice.


----------



## veru (Feb 13, 2009)

hey everyone, I'm from Spain and I've applied for the MFA in Screenwriting and I've just received a call for an interview!
I hope you also receive the call. good luck!


----------



## JG86 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys.  I've been lurking around here for a couple weeks and sharing in your anxiety, but I've been too reluctant to express my own.  

At any rate, I received a call requesting an interview from AFI about ten minutes ago.  I'll be interviewing at the campus on 3/4.  

My info: I applied for the MFA in screenwriting.  
I'm currently in Santa Fe, New Mexico and I'm originally from Austin, Texas.

From the sound of it, they still have calls to make, so good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey all. I just got a call for an interview as well.


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats veru, JG86, and SimAlex!!! I hope we can meet in boot camp this fall and toss around feedback on scripts!!!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got an interview! Has anyone heard or know someone who has gotten an interview for the producers program? I have been a wreck for the past two weeks and I am trying to figure out if they have even contacted people for the producers program. Anyone who has any insight please let me know.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 13, 2009)

hey zack, congrats on the good news


----------



## Antonio81 (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anybody been invited for an interview for the directing program yet?


----------



## jean-paul (Feb 15, 2009)

Or how about Production Design - anybody been called for that discipline yet?


----------



## J.M. (Feb 15, 2009)

I think there's been only one person that was called for directing...

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Antonio81 (Feb 16, 2009)

really? how do you know? Sorry but I'm running out of fingernails to bite


----------



## J.M. (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I meant on these boards. I just know because I've been compulsively reading this thread  And I need some hope to hang on to.


----------



## Antonio81 (Feb 16, 2009)

So do I!!! best of luck!!!


----------



## Cheneration (Feb 18, 2009)

@ Bandar

Hey Bandar,

I was wondering if you could ask the person you know at the admissions office if they have started or are finished scheduling with scheduling the director interviews for the West Coast at AFI campus??? That would be so, so awesome of you.. I was just wondering because nobody has been invited to AFI campus for directing on this forum yet (only NYC so far).. and since you study at AFI maybe you could find out?? Anyways, thank you Bandar if you would be willing to do this.. Best luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Taylor Magyar (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello everyone- first post here. I thought I'd would add that I got a call yesterday for cinematography. I will be interviewing next Tuesday. Will anyone else be in the area?? I hope this will be a great resource as things come together!! Glad I found this site!!


----------



## Antonio81 (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats taylor! Were you told something about the interviews for the rest of the programs? thanks!!


----------



## magadan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got an interview to the producing program in NYC on the 27th of February. Just wanted to let the producer people know!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is so great! Did they sound like they still had calls to make for the producers program?


----------



## Taylor Magyar (Feb 21, 2009)

Antonio81- I did not ask, nor did they make mention about other programs. The deadline for producers was extended, as was the deadline for editors... So I'm sure that pushes everything back. Congrats magadan!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 23, 2009)

I got the call. I interview Friday the 6th. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey there!

And Greetings from Finland!

It's not that I have applied to any university this year. I'm finnishing my bachelors over here in Finland and playing with the idea of applying in a yaer or two. Seems like AFI is one of the "good bets". Allthough all my knowledge is based pretty much on what I see on the sites. Oh and our screenwriting teacher who has graduated from UCLA... and London.. and a university in Finland  Anyways I have dual citizenship so moving to the states wouldn't be too big of a step. It's just that those schools cost outrageously much. And on top of that you have to pay for all your student films? Ouch! How much are we looking in total (taxes inclueded... since they often are leaved unsaid in the US aswell...) 

Anyways I bet I aint the only one strugling with the high fees...  But on another poit could anyone who has been accepted into the directing program or even got a call this year link me to some of their work so I could determine if my dreams of AFI are in fact a waste of time 

Thanks forehand and good luck to all! 

-Paul


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post here. I was wondering
if AFI finished scheduling interviews already,
particularly for screenwriting?

Does anyone know? I read that some people were called over a week ago. Just wondering if this means that I didn't get in.

Thanks and good luck all!


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, 

Question for anyone who has been interviewed by AFI before:

At the actual interview, how much detail are you usually expected to give them about projects you might want to work on in the future?

I ask because I understand that during your first year, as a screenwriter, you'll write a feature-length script as well as three 20-minute narratives for cycle productions.  

Right now, I'm working on a novel/script for a full film that I feel comfortable chatting about. (My 20-page sample came from this). But for the cycle projects, how specific would the questions in the interview normally get with regards to character development or plots?  Is a seed of an idea fine for the cycle productions at this point? A short pitch with brief character outlines?  Or are they looking for people to come to the interview with fully-developed characters and plots for the cycle productions? 

All of this is very exciting. But I don't want to be grilled about character motivation for the protagonist of a cycle project if I haven't thought about it first.  On the other hand, with 5 days left b/f the interview, I don't want to stress about things they won't talk about.

Man, this is gonna be fun to work with you all if I get in....


----------



## JG86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Justin,

I have similar questions.  Yesterday, I received the materials that AFI wants us to review before the interview.  From what I can tell, we're expected to have ideas for cycles around the time Boot Camp rolls around, so I wouldn't worry about having to do any pitching in the interview itself.  My interview is on 3/4, so I'll make sure to mention it if that sort of thing does happen, but I doubt it.

My expectations are to engage in a conversation about film and any experience we've had as filmmakers and, more particularly, as screenwriters.  Also, I am sure we'll be asked what our ambitions are as they relate to film and how we hope AFI can facilitate them.

Then again, I may be completely wrong.

When's your interview? As hopeful screenwriters on this site, we should make sure we share the breakdowns of our respective interviews as they come up.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 24, 2009)

my interview is on 3/2; i'll be sure to let u all know how it went. i have an idea that i'm ready to pitch if need be. who knows? i'm pretty damn excited, though ...


----------



## Justin18 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey JG86 + SimAlex,

Good to know there are still fellow AFI prospective screenwriters on here.  I have a feeling most of the people on this site actually get into these schools. My interview is on 3/1. I'll let your guys know how the interview goes.  

I think you're right, JG, I doubt they're gonna expect people to know precise details about their cycle projects at this point.  I'm overthinking it, possibly due to nervous energy from too many Starbucks venti iced green teas tonight with no added water. Maybe I'll just play around tonight with some characters from limo scenes and elevator scenes from other schools' applications, and then see what they would do in key scenes for a 15-minute plot.  
Not expecting them to ask about this, though.

I've tried closing my eyes and visualizing a successful interview with Robert Mandel and Gill Dennis. My worst fear is that I'll pull a Napoleon Dynamite, and they'll ask a question, and I'll squint my eyes and do that Napoleon Dynamite breath thing like uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## JG86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Justin,

Hopefully you'll squint your eyes like Napoleon Dynamite and continue to emulate him by going on to make millions in unexpected success!   

Consider laying off the Starbucks .  Personally, I've that found just thinking more about ideas I've spent some time outlining in the past for  shorts and features helps take the edge off.

Of course, we're all nervous. That's why we keep such uninterrupted vigilance on this site, but that vigilance also comes from the kind of dedication and sense of urgency that must contribute to the apparently high acceptance rate of the people on this board.  We did not apply on a lark - we're sweating it.  Let that fact focus you, rather than unnerve you (I'm trying to take my own advice).

3/1 eh?  Then SimAlex the next day, then me on 3/4.  Are there any other writers up for interview?

I look forward to hearing how it goes for you guys.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 24, 2009)

> 3/1 eh? Then SimAlex the next day, then me on 3/4. Are there any other writers up for interview?



Is anyone here going to be in LA on the 2nd? just curious.


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 24, 2009)

My interview is on the 5th, but it is for editing.  I'm more excited than nervous at this point, once I'm there I'm sure that'll change.  But it's a huge accomplishment just to get an interview, so I'm going in with the "I have nothing to lose" mindset.


----------



## Taylor Magyar (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got back from my cinematography interview. I think it was typical of a lot of the interview experiences at AFI talked about here. Speaking honestly, I have no idea how it went overall. I felt positive, however there was a little good cop/ bad cop action going on. But I can say this, it is a beautiful campus- in the middle of it all. Everyone was very gracious, including the fellows that I ate lunch with. I guess we'll see!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 26, 2009)

Good cop/bad cop?? Gulp.


----------



## J.M. (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so I finally got the guts to call AFI and ask about directing interviews. They said they are still scheduling directing interview for the next week/week and a half and he said that if you haven't been called you still have a good chance. 

So for all you anxious directing applicants.... we are still not out for sure! Keep your hopes up and good luck again to everyone!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for being the brave one JM! That's great to hear... especially after getting rejected from NYU yesterday... There's still hope!

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I agree, thanks J.M! I'm feeling so low after my rejection from NYU...if anything, there's still hope


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all,

Applied to screenwriting. Haven't received a call for an interview. Bad sign?


----------



## Coop (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a Producer applicant and will be in the Hollywood area all next week(march 3-7) for my interview at AFI on Friday.  If any one is interested in meeting or lunching or anything shoot me an email.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys. I just got a call for an interview in New York on March 5th. Wow!


----------



## captainahab (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Federico, did you apply as a director, producer, etc.?


----------



## captainahab (Feb 28, 2009)

oh, by the way, congrats!!!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Captain.
I applied for directing.
What about you?


----------



## captainahab (Feb 28, 2009)

I applied for directing as well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 1, 2009)

The week of truth for the directing applicants is starting tomorrow morning  Good luck to all of us!!!!!!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 2, 2009)

To SimAlex, Justin, myself, and any other writers interviewing in LA this week, break a leg!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 2, 2009)

That's right Cheneration! This is it! Good luck to you. And good luck to all of the applicants: cinematographers, writers, producers, designers, editors and directors!!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 2, 2009)

Federico makes a good point.  Break a leg, everyone - not just writers!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Gulp* here we go... best of luck everyone!


----------



## KayS (Mar 2, 2009)

I live in Austin, Texas, and I just got a call from AFI 30 minutes ago for a screenwriting interview for Thursday of THIS week. I also tore my meniscus in my knee and need surgery. Now I don't have time to get surgery until I get back from New York at the end of March! 

I'm really excited! but so overwhelmed and mad at that lady who hit me with her car at the worst possible time.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 2, 2009)

i just had my interview. it was soooooooooooooooo chill. honestly, it was the three of us talking about my favorite movies, my writing sample, my background as a journalist, and that's it. very friendly. i was prepared for an interrogation, so this was about as anticlimactic as it gets. (now, whether i get in or not remains to be seen.)


----------



## veru (Mar 2, 2009)

SimAlex, who were the interviewers? Are you applying for Screenwriting? I'm having my interview on Wed over the phone. ARG!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 2, 2009)

i was interviewed by tom rickman and del reisman. and yes, i am a screenwriting applicant. good luck veru!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 2, 2009)

ooh neat... congrats on getting through the interview!  sounds nice and laid back.. though I am feeling myself get more and more nervous as it gets closer to thursday


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 2, 2009)

> sounds nice and laid back.. though I am feeling myself get more and more nervous as it gets closer to thursday



i was walking up the hill to the AFI building, and it felt like my heart was going to burst through my chest.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 2, 2009)

yikes! but you got through it just fine 


Oh this reminds me, those of you who have attended interviews, did you bring anything with you?  Copies of your resume or anything? though I'm assuming they will have everything on you that they need.  Is it clear where to park and where to go from there?  I haven't visited the campus yet and I have a bad sense of direction


----------



## JG86 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like it went well, SimAlex.  Congrats.  I fly out tomorrow.  We should get a beer in SF when I come back.  Del Charo?


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 2, 2009)

> Sounds like it went well, SimAlex. Congrats. I fly out tomorrow. We should get a beer in SF when I come back. Del Charo?



sounds great. let me know how it goes!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 2, 2009)

> Oh this reminds me, those of you who have attended interviews, did you bring anything with you? Copies of your resume or anything?



i brought myself and that's it.  they did have copies of my writing sample on hand, and a few other sheets of paper (which were almost certainly for internal purposes only), but i didn't have to sign/initial anything. i showed up, i talked for about 20-30 mins, and that was that.

as far as parking goes, there's a long, winding driveway up a hill, and there is parking in front of the main building, which i guess is the Warner Building, which is also, incidentally, where the interviews are held.

as far as "how to get there," i couldn't even begin to give you good directions. i've been lost more times today than i care to think about (or admit. heh.) WHERE THE HELL IS THE GETTY CENTER-MUSEUM THINGY?!?!?

i didn't drive to AFI; i walked from my motel, which was just down the street on western ave.

i wish you all very, very good luck.


----------



## veru (Mar 4, 2009)

I had the (screenwriting) interview over the phone. I think it was too short, I wanted to talk about movies and I didn't have to. Their questions were more like: are you able to follow the program during two years? How are you going to cover the economic expenses? weird.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> Their questions were more like: are you able to follow the program during two years? How are you going to cover the economic expenses? weird.



that sounds a lot like how mine went.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, they are really worried about the money, I recall that from last year.

Western Avenue becomes Los Feliz at Franklin if you're driving north, and vice versa.  AFI is just NW of Franklin, on Los Feliz.

Franklin is north of Sunset.  Western is east of Vine and west of Vermont.

And the Getty Museum is off the 405 somewhere between UCLA and the 101.

The Villa, I have no idea, but I think it might be far.

Have a great day, y'all.  Too bad it's raining. 

Across the street from the Rite Aid!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just received a phone call from AFI scheduling an interview (for screenwriting). I was in traffic, inside a tunel, couldn't hear a thing! He had to call me back 30 minutes later. =)

I was given the option of doing it in person or over the phone. Since I'm in Brazil, I'm doing it over the phone.

The interview will be on Monday. They seemed to have lots of spots, so I'm guessing there's still lots of people to be interviewed.

Cheers!
Filipe


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 4, 2009)

Had my screenwriting interview this Sunday in NYC.  Such a posh place, that Gramercy Park Hotel is.  The dimly lit red corridors near the guest rooms reminded me of Dorothy Vallen's apartment in Blue Velvet.

My gut feeling is it went well. I didn't stall on any answers; I thought I spoke pretty articulately and passionately, although you never really know how you come across to others. But as SimAlex alluded to, it was impossible to tell.  The interviewers were pretty emotionless in relation to my responses.  

Half the interview was, 'What questions do you have for us?' Luckily, I had thought through several questions. The other half were questions mentioned in last year's AFI threads. Yeah for this site. No talk of my script of narrative statement.

Snippets of the interviewers' philosophies about writing - "You have to be a little mad to do it" -  and creating film at AFI - "totally on the collaboration end of the spectrum; the only person you are competing with is yourself" - were totally in line with my own ideas of creating. Seems like the place I want to be, and great for anyone interested in an intensive creative experience in film.

Advice to anyone who still has interviews: skim the questions on this site from last year's AFI threads, think through your own responses, meditate or run or do something to calm yourself before the interview, and, yes, I'm gonna say it...be yourself.

Good luck! Hope to see ya there!


----------



## jean-paul (Mar 4, 2009)

Great advice, Justin! Thanks for the tips.

I just got my call for an interview in LA early next week (production design).


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Jean-Paul and Filipe!! And good luck!!

I sat next to a musician from Alabama on the plane ride there. He was writing a book on improvisation, and gave me advice that was relevant to my interview. So we talked about that and - surprisingly - a mutual love for the films of David Lynch. Then as we were idling in the plane at the terminal, he turned to me and said, "Well, if you're as interesting as you were talking to me, you'll do great in this interview."

Pay attention to that stuff. The universe gives you advice and help at just the right time. I believe it.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> Snippets of the interviewers' philosophies about writing - "You have to be a little mad to do it" - and creating film at AFI - "totally on the collaboration end of the spectrum; the only person you are competing with is yourself" - were totally in line with my own ideas of creating. Seems like the place I want to be, and great for anyone interested in an intensive creative experience in film.



yeah, the AFI program seems like a pretty amazing experience.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Justin!

I'm sure I'll be so nervous that I'll have no option BUT to be myself! =)

Not to mention the extra challenge of doing it in a second language. =P


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread is making me nervous and excited!!!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 4, 2009)

SimAlex,

This is might be a strange question but I've noticed that you've gotten interviews for almost everything you've applied to (you must be pretty awesome).  Which school is your top choice and have the interviews changed this in any way?


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> This is might be a strange question but I've noticed that you've gotten interviews for almost everything you've applied to (you must be pretty awesome).



thanks for the kind words -- but they're really, REALLY undeserved, seeing as you've never even read my stuff! also, i've also been rejected from NYU and almost certainly UCLA, and interviews are only another step in the process. a lot of things can happen yet. 

if you want, i'll send u my writing sample, so u can see the kind of strange stuff i like to work on. 



> Which school is your top choice and have the interviews changed this in any way?



id' have to say that AFI is No. 1. (though anywhere i can go is perfectly fine by me!) i just love their curriculum, how they structure it with the "cycle productions" etc. i've never had a film made before, and so making three shorts with three different groups of people in the first year seems like an ideal way to build personal & professional relationships very quickly with like-minded creative people.


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Just like many of you I've been monitoring this thread for the past couple of weeks.
I applied for the cinematography program and have not received a call. Now I'm waiting for my official rejection.

From what I've been reading, it seems like there is no magic formula. I'll be honest, I thought I would at least get an interview based on my education and experience...but now I realize that that is not good enough. In a way, I'm glad  it happened (or didn't???) because it puts me in check and I know I gotta get my s*** together next time.

I really would like to hear more about the people who applied to AFI...I guess more from the people who got interviews, and if you could share your writing samples, or cinematography reeel I would really appreciate it. I think I took this application process for granted and didn't spend enough time on it. 

Anyways, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got an interview - that is a great achievement - and I hope all of you guys get in  !!!!

Are there any directing applicant who received calls for interviews in Los Angeles???

I just remember two directors (on this discussion board) being called in for interviews in New York city so far..

It just seems so quiet around the directing applicants these days..


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 4, 2009)

I was offered an interview for Screenwriting today. It is scheduled for early next week. It is pretty short notice but I am happy that I got an interview. 

I need to figure out how to get to Los Angeles in less than a week. Does anyone have an airplane or hot air balloon I can borrow?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats!!  Depending on where you're coming from, amtrak or greyhound might be doable, it's cheaper than flying but can take FOREVER if you're coming from.. anywhere outside of CA, I guess.  Southwest has cheap fares usually but maybe not on such short notice.. I would check southwest first though if you need to fly in.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

i second the vote for Southwest. that's what i took.


----------



## JW (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a directing applicant and haven't heard back yet. Got rejected from NYU. Waiting to hear from UCLA and AFI. Any other directors out there?


----------



## Bervis (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello All,

Got an interview today for the directing program next week.  This is my second time applying, so I'm excited to get another chance to interview.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 4, 2009)

Same here JW. I haven't heard anything from AFI yet and I applied to the directing program.


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Bervis,

that is great news! Happy for you!! Where is your interview at?? Los Angeles or New York?????


----------



## JG86 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had my interview with tom rickman and michael urban today. I don't have much to add to SimAlex's report - it was very relaxed and pleasant. We mostly discussed my background in the classics and liberal arts as well my previous filmmaking experience. It lasted about 30 minutes. The fellows I chatted with afterwards were nice and they had great things to say about AFI. 

I flew Southwest on the cheap through Burbank.

Now the waiting game begins. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

That's great JG, I feel more realxed now. I think...


----------



## J.M. (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems like they are calling everyone but director's by discipline. That's making this whole thing very anti-climactic, since we directors don't know when the interviews are done with. If they called all the directors at once we would at least know if we were out for sure, or if we should keep hoping.

Argh! Well, I'm still wishing everyone luck, and I know there's gotta be more that three people on here that are getting interviewed as directing potentials. This has been the most agonizing month in a long time.


----------



## Bervis (Mar 4, 2009)

My interview is in L.A. next week.

It seemed like they had more calls to make, as they had about a big block of time to choose from.  So keep hope alive y'all, no one's out yet!


----------



## KayS (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sitting in my hotel room biting my fingernails as I wait for my interview tomorrow morning at AFI. 

I'm also waiting for the latest episode of LOST to air in Los Angeles! My friends in the central time zone keep threatening to tell me the ending. :-O

I've been talking to myself out loud all day and bombing my own fake interview. AHHH I just want to get this over with!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

you're gonna RAWK, kay. RAWK.


----------



## KayS (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha...thanks, SimAlex. Weeeee'll see.


----------



## JG86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kay, you're going to rock, because that's what austinites do!  It's really a nice, low-key experience.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck today, Kays!
What field are you applying to?


----------



## Bervis (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, good luck Kays.  You'll do great!


----------



## KayS (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I'm off to go get ready! I hope I get to meet you awesome people.

(I applied to screenwriting, by the way.)


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got a call yesterday for an interview. Crazy thing is I applied for screenwriting 

Thought all hope was lost weeks ago, but now
I'm so excited! Good luck all!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Starbuck! That's great news for all of us still waiting to hear back. Best of luck!


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 5, 2009)

I applied as a director for Fall '09 and I've been lurking this thread for a long time.  Since the moment of truth regarding acceptance/rejection appears imminent, I thought I'd finally post to ask a question that's been nagging at me during this whole waiting game.  Would any applicants who applied for directing be willing to share their supporting materials here?  

I'm very curious about the sorts of films people used to apply to AFI (both from those who got accepted and those who did not).  I keep waiting for this topic to come up, but it never does, so if people were waiting for someone to break the ice I guess I'll put my money where my mouth is... 

I submitted two clips:  a two min clip from a 25 min short film and a full length 16 min short - each of which I wrote/directed/edited.  Here is a link to the full version of the 25 min short:  http://vimeo.com/3461904

I would post the full length short I submitted, but we're still working on the sound mix.  I had submitted it to AFI as a work-in-progress (with a disclaimer) because it was a much more personal and relevant film to my character.  It's totally watchable, just not "movie-perfect" at the moment.  

I'm nervous about posting this and unsure about whether or not it's a good idea, but what the hell - if it encourages people to follow suit, it's worth it.  Anyone who was wondering the same thing, please post (at least) clips from your own supporting materials.  There's still time so good luck to everyone and congrats to those who've already earned interviews!


----------



## captainahab (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to follow suit and post my own film but I have no idea how to get it from dvd to a file that I can post on the web. If you could shoot me a PM and let me know how I can do that I would be more then happy to showcase my work. 

I'm streaming  _The Delivery Man_, it's kinda taking a while since the internet where I'm at is super slow, but what I've seen, (first 2 min) the hamburger rant, I really like. 

good luck with everything


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 5, 2009)

i'm leaving for my interview soon.. wish me luck 

Unless you're another potential afi editor, then you can wish me... um.. UNluck. I understand


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for replying captainahab.  Instead of PM, I thought I'd post in here in case anyone else wanted to know:  the best way to get your work from DVD to a site like vimeo is to use Handbrake.

It's a freeware program you can download here:  http://handbrake.fr/

Basically it rips the DVD and turns the video into an .mp4 file which you can then upload to vimeo.  It's pretty straightforward.  I would just keep the settings at default if you're not that experienced with compression settings.  I'm not completely satisfied with vimeo's hosting abilities, as some videos inexplicably play back really choppy on certain computers, but it's a better option than youtube, in my opinion.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck tabbycat!!!


----------



## cracker (Mar 5, 2009)

has anyone been accepted to AFI yet? any idea when we'll know.. interesting they do two rounds of interviews, at least for screenwriting...


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 5, 2009)

cracker, i dont think they do 2 rounds of interviews for screenwriting. as i understand it, there's just one round.


----------



## JG86 (Mar 5, 2009)

From what I was told in my interview, acceptance calls will go out on (I'm not sure if before) March 15th.  Seeing as how they still have people to interview, I doubt anyone will hear before then.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well let us know what you hear.  Especially you screenwriting people.  I'll do the same


----------



## cracker (Mar 5, 2009)

no..i mean t say two 'waves' i guesss...i had my interview and was notified earlier in the months...this week there are still calls to set up interviews (for screenwriting)...so i guess they dont call everyone at once....


----------



## KayS (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got into Austin from LA and I've been waiting until I had internet again to stalk this forum. 

I had my AFI screenwriting interview today and it seemed to go really well. I am always a huge ball of nerves for these types of things, but they made me feel at ease almost immediately. Within a minute of just listening to them talk, I was not nervous at all anymore. 

As for the interview, I was expecting it to be a lot shorter! They talked a lot, though, and our entire interview lasted an hour. I actually had fun talking to them. None of the questions threw me thanks to this forum!

tabbycat: hope your interview went well! 
And congratulations on the interview, Starbuck!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 5, 2009)

glad to hear your interview went well kay! 

blah.. can't say mine went as well.  I think I was really nervous, which didn't help.  The woman was really friendly and nice but the guy was a bit intimidating and hardly cracked a smile the whole time.  He asked me a lot about what movies I'd seen recently, and he asked me if I noticed editors names when I watched movies.  Oops, I couldn't think of more than couple.  Then he stressed that I should take an Avid class (he said a 3-day avid class) before I go (that is, if I get in) because they teach you avid but it goes so fast that you should have some training in it before you get there.  Then the inevitable "if you already have a job at a production company why should you want to come here instead of just working your way up?" and of course I totally anticipated that question and had even come up with an answer beforehand, but it must have been the nerves because I dont' really remember what I said but I'm pretty sure I botched it.
Well, I guess I'll find out soon enough, but my gut says I didn't make a good enough impression to get in.
I think I should start looking for a new job now..


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Kay! It sounds like you did an amazing job! And for them to give you a full hour? That must be a pretty positive thing. Great job.


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Race! I don't really know if I did a great job or not, but they were nice and did most of the talking, mostly about the program. It's hard not to get my hopes up though because they made me fall in love with the program...It wasn't my first choice before, but it might be now!  

hey Tabbycat, don't sweat it. I don't know who interviewed you (definitely different people because I didn't have any females and I'm a screenwriting applicant), but just remember no matter how they responded to you, they asked you to meet with them. They wanted to see you! And these things are so hard to read there is no point worrying about it until the call/letter comes.

Easier said than done, huh?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL. yes, its all in their hands now, I'm just going to wait for the letter.


I actually remembered someone on here said their interview was like "good cop bad cop", that's kind of how i'd describe mine... I don't remember what discipline they were though, I'm going to look for that post.

edit: hmm I couldn't find it.. on second thought it might've been on a thread for another school... I read so many of them I can't remember which is which


----------



## JG86 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the wait, tabbycat.  I think the good cop/bad cop bit came from a cinematographer's interview.  The screenwriting guys definitely didn't run that routine.


----------



## wyeth1913 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had my interview for producing yesterday and I have no idea how it went. I interviewed with
two people and they were both very nice. No good cop bad cop. It was not as long as I thought 
it might have been. I was only in there for a little over thirty minutes, not as long as I thought it might be. It seemed to go really well but I did not leave with a feeling that they were leaning fore or against me. Let the next week of nervous waiting begin I guess.


----------



## Antonio81 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing about interviews for directing yet? has anyone been called, interviewed, accepted, something??? LOL this is killing me!!!


----------



## mkench (Mar 6, 2009)

I had my interview for directing today.  It was really laid back.  They asked me if I had any questions and then I basically talked the whole time.  I talked about my film, films I want to do, and some of my favorite movies.  Really laid back and cool.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 6, 2009)

I interviewed yesterday in NY. Yes, the freakin' hotel was nice. But I didn't really thouhgt about it until now. I was just too excited and thrilled to pay attention to that.
The interview was (like a lot of you guys have said) more like a conversation. It was very fluid and laid back. They asked me about what I like to read, what kind of films I would like to make...the rest was just chit chat about myself, personal ideas for future projects. 
Finally they asked me if I knew any current fellow. I said I did not, but I mentioned doing some research on the internet and reading posts by AFI students. The interviewers were Gill Dennis and Robert Mandel. They were very nice and seemed really interested in learning more about me. There was some laughs and jokes and they seemed to have a good time. I enjoyed it too. It was about 40 minutes. Gill suggested that I should go visit the school and even sit in a class (once they make the final calls...).

All I can say is relax. Enjoy the ride and be as natural and honest as you can. This is not a movie. This is real and trust me, they are very professional and I believe there's no such thing as a good cop/bad cop routine. 

I just want to add its been a great ride so far. I feel honored for being considered for the directing program. I guess all of you who got interviews feel the same. Now lets wait and see. I wish you all the best. 

And long live celluloid.


----------



## JG86 (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a nice report, Federico.  Your interview sounds a lot like mine in terms of the tone and what was discussed.  

From my experience, I think you're right about the good cop bad coop bit, but that was how it was described in a previous report of an interview on this thread some place.  Maybe we just can't avoid thinking in movie terms sometimes?

Long live celluloid, indeed.  

Cinematographers, screenwriters, and producers are supposed to find out by 3/15, so this week will be tense.  I think directors find out a little later.

Good luck!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks so much KayS and Race!  I'm flying out to LA tomorrow, and my interview is on Tuesday. 

KayS, what were some of the questions they asked you? If you would rather not talk specifics that's fine. Sorry to bother you I'm just super nervous


----------



## KayS (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Starbuck! Good luck and have a safe flight!

I don't mind talking specifics at all. Let's see...they had read my personal statement and had definitely read one of my shorts as well. They first commented on my background that I mentioned in my personal statement and I talked a little more about that. Most of the time they did the talking! All about the program, and I'd insert a comment here and there to show that I was actively listening, I guess? They asked me what kind of movies inspired me, and I had that answer prepared. They also asked me what my writing method was if I had one, how I got inspiration basically. They also asked me if I had ever worked in a collaborative writing environment before. In hindsight I think they meant collaborative as in getting feedback from people but I thought they meant co-writing with other people, so I talked about when I co-wrote a spec script with two other classmates for this class I had in undergrad. They asked me if I had any questions and I asked a couple. Then they said they were administratively required to ask about tuition and if I had a financial plan to pay for it. And that was it! If I remember any more questions I'll post em.


----------



## JG86 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, KayS.  Where in austin are you from?  I grew up in Westlake and went to high school there. Also, did you have any association with Scott Rice at UT?  He had a great short "Perils in Nude Modeling" that beat my team's short for first place at the McGuffin Film Festival a couple years ago.


----------



## KayS (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey JG, I didn't grow up in Austin, but I live here now near the UT campus. Scott Rice taught my intro to screenwriting class, and he was awesome. One of the best professors I've ever had, but I don't have a personal connection with him. It was a large lecture class and we got our feedback in the smaller TA sections.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm doing my interview tonight, over the phone. I'm really nervous...

Wish me luck! OK, if you're also a screenwriting applicant I understand if you don't. =)


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

good luck filipe!   just relax and be yourself and you'll do great!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks tabbycat!    I promise I'll TRY and do that!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

haha.. yes, easier said than done, definitely!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you so much KayS!!!!!!!

I'm in LA now for my interview tomorrow,
and I can't begin to tell you how helpful
your post was 

And thanks to everyone on the forum as well!

Good luck all!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

just had my interview dor screenwriting over the phone. I was really nervous at the beginning but then everything flowed nicely.

KayS, thank you VERY MUCH for having posted your question. They pretty much asked the same things. It helped me a great deal!!!

Thanks everyone for the support!

And good luck to you tomorrow, Starbuck. I'm sure we'll be fine. They all seem very friendly. I'm sure that in person you can be even more relaxed, considering you can use gestures and see how they react to their responses.


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm from Madrid, Spain, and I'm applying for the AFI producing program, and wanted to get in touch with other fellow applicants. I still haven't heard anything, which doesn't surprise me as I only sent off my application a couple of weeks ago!

Anyway, it'd be great to hear from other producing applicants, and know how their interviews went.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome Movielover

Hmmm it feels like it's been weeks since my interview, but today I opened up my calendar and realized it was just last thursday.  I've found the secret to making time move slower... interview for grad school.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah so do you guys think they'll stretch notifications for the "early" disciplines out 'til the end of the weekend or what?

I know they emailed and said they'd let the people in some disciplines, like screenwriting, know of admission by March 15th.

Don't know if they'll keep that AFI office open this weekend, or pretty much contact people by Friday.

Nervous. But excited. As I'm sure you all are 

Let's keep our collective fingers crossed.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that they'll start calls on friday, since the 15th is a sunday like you said.  Which disciplines are supposed to hear by the 15th?  Directing, Cinematography, and Screenwriting?  And everyone else is by april 15th I'm assuming... I read in some other thread I think that last year, people found out prior to these dates, so that's why I think it'll start on friday... though I suppose by that logic it could very well start today.

Yeah I know.. I just gave a bunch of you heart attacks.. sorry


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

I sure hope they start making these calls on Friday. It would be a whole weekend of relief!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

...or not.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 10, 2009)

> Which disciplines are supposed to hear by the 15th?  Directing, Cinematography, and Screenwriting?
> 
> I think it's just cinematography, producing, and screenwriting by March 15.
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing they'll call during the week, too.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

I feel really unconfident after interviewing but I still want to know, no matter what the verdict, so I can move on.. but I'm guessing I still have a couple more weeks of waiting at least.


----------



## Malone (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all: I've been reading your posts and wanted to congratulate all who got interviews, and all who didn't for the courage to apply and expose yourselves. I wish you the best of luck! I applied for directing and didn't receive a call, but after reading your posts and seeing a couple of your links, I realize I underestimated the application a little. As a group, you seem very genuine, sensitive people. So again, the best for all of you and I look forward to applying again next year, this time with a new light. Thank you for all the tips, and may you make awesome movies!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot Malone.

The application process is in fact really stressful. But I'm sure it's worth it.

If it didn't work out for you this year, then just try again next year. I think one of the most important things in this field is NEVER to give up.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Filipe! I'm glad to hear that your interview went well   I had my interview today, and I think it was good but you never know with these things.  Especially when there are so many wonderful candidates (i.e. you all on this forum!)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Great to hear you did fine in you interview!  Now let's hope they end this torture by the end of this week...


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 10, 2009)

I definitely know I didn't take the application process too seriously. I applied for cinematography and didn't get a call. Now I will prepare better for when I apply again. 
I really would like to hear more from cinematography applicants with regards to their supporting materials, personal statement, background, etc. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Antonio81 (Mar 10, 2009)

So it seems like all hopes are gone  for the people who haven't received phone calls yet. I applied for directing and did not received a call either. Good luck to all of you who got interviews!!


----------



## Antonio81 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone who applied for the directing program has had an interview yet. It seems like there are only two people (in this forum) who got interviews.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2009)

wondering the same. I applied for directing and have heard nothing.


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 10, 2009)

Haven't received a call either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess they only invited three directors so far out of this forum (2 guys to interview in NY and one in LA)  Well, hope is getting less by the day.. but I guess life goes on


----------



## captainahab (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if they've already called all the chosen directing applicants?


----------



## J.M. (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried calling again today, but it keeps going to voicemail... Does anyone else wanna try?

323-856-7740


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys! I applied for directing and I just received a phone call asking me to interview. I'm an international applicant so the guy on the phone actually suggested I do a phone interview, it's scheduled for next Friday.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I guess that answers my question! 
Congrats Ninth solstice, that's really awesome!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks J.M!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Directing guys,

if it makes you feel better, my interview for screenwriting was several weeks after the first ones were interviewed.

So hang in there!


----------



## kaitlyn (Mar 12, 2009)

hello everyone-
my name is kaitlyn and i just joined the forum. i applied to afi and received a phone call last wednesday for an interview. it's for production design. is anyone else here going into production design? it seems that a lot of people are into directing/cinematography/screenwriting.


----------



## jean-paul (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Kaitlyn,

I applied for production design, and my interview was on Tuesday. Joe Garrity and Ernie Marjoram interviewed me - their bios are on the AFI website, Joe is (I believe) the head of the department, graduated from AFI and worked extensively in the industry. Ernie is an architect and artist with a wealth of concept, design and technical representation/communication expertise. Both of them seemed to be really nice guys and incredibly easy to talk with.

The interview was really casual and quite enjoyable. They showed a 10 minute overview of the program on DVD, we talked about the program in detail (cycle productions, boot camp, thesis films), about narrative in general, why AFI in specific, travel, architecture, technology and design, etc. It really was as free-form as any conversation you might have with your design peers or architecture professors.

My advice would be not to sweat it, just be yourself and enjoy the conversation. If your website is any indication, you don't have anything to worry about!


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Starbuck, Filipe! I'm glad my post helped, but I'm sure you both would have kicked ass regardless!!!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks KayS!!!!!!! You rock


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Second that!


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 12, 2009)

I had an interview for Screenwriting on Tuesday. It was very relaxed. They were still reviewing a few Producing and Directing applicant's files while I was there. There are probably calls still being made.

KayS, I also found your post very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey! I just found out that AFI had an open house February 21st.. anyone here go?  I saw the campus when I went for the interview but had no idea there was an open house.. guess I should have checked the website more..


----------



## ezgi (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!
My name is Ezgi, and I'm from Turkey/Istanbul. I have applied for directing and got my call on march 3, my interview is going to be on the phone and it's on march 16. I wish everyone good luck.. it's obvious that we are all excited and nervous.
AFI is my first and the last choice, the only place I wanna be in.
I was just checking on the posts and saw some people who have already been interviewed from directing, any tipss ?  especially from the ones who wrote that it was a very laid back interview  I'm just very nervous. I have just found this web site, and submitted, and it would be really great if you tell me alittle bit about your experiences..


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 12, 2009)

> My name is Ezgi, and I'm from Turkey/Istanbul. I have applied for directing and got my call on march 3, my interview is going to be on the phone and it's on march 16. I wish everyone good luck.. it's obvious that we are all excited and nervous.



istanbul is one of my top 5 favorite cities. i love it love it love it.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 13, 2009)

just wondering ... has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Not yet. I believe we get a call on Sunday. Although I wonder if we only get contacted via phone if we are accepted...


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang, SimAlex, I just came on here to ask the same question.

I thought they might start calling people today.  But it's looking more and more like Sunday.

I've been looking at my cheap cell phone all day thinking 'C'mon, ring you stupid thing, ring.'

May the AFI Screenwriting committee look favorably upon all of us studentfilms.com applicants...


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Ezgi,
Congrats for the interview! 
I agree with you: AFI is my first and only choice. I hope we both make it. Regarding the interview my best advice is: don't sweat it, don't over think it. Be honest and you'll be fine. They'll ask you about your motivations, your inspirations, your goals. For some of the questions you'll have a precise answer. For others you wont, but that's normal I guess. If we knew everything we would not even go to film school...Best of luck for you!

And for everyone expecting a call this 15th, goooood luck!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 13, 2009)

guess I was wrong betting on the calls going out during the week   looks like they're going to make those three disciplines wait til the last possible day..


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 13, 2009)

Hang in there Tabby...the waiting is killing us all.
I got the interview last thursday and this has been by far the longest week of my life. And for us directors the wait will last another month...boy oh boy.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 13, 2009)

I applied for editing, so I probably got another month of waiting with you directors 

...




p.s. my interview was last thursday too!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm also looking at my phone thinking "C'mon, RING!"

Do you guys think they'll actually make calls on Sunday?

I'd love if they did. Most of my hope lie on AFI.

Federico and Ezgi, why is it your first choice? Just curious.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 13, 2009)

still got a couple more hours til 5 on the west coast.. they could still call.. though that's a lot of calls to make in 2 hours. but you never know, maybe they'll start.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 13, 2009)

> I've been looking at my cheap cell phone all day thinking 'C'mon, ring you stupid thing, ring.'
> 
> May the AFI Screenwriting committee look favorably upon all of us studentfilms.com applicants...



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 13, 2009)

Filipe,
I am going to quote Werner Herzog to explain why the AFI.  
"Many great filmmakers have been astonishingly physical,
athletic people. A much higher percentage than writers or musicians.
Actually, for some time now I have given some thought to
opening a film school. But if I did start one up you would only be
allowed to fill out an application form after you had travelled
alone on foot, let's say from Madrid to Kiev, a distance of about
5,000 kilometres. While walking, write. Write about your experiences
and give me your notebooks. I would be able to tell who
had really walked the distance and who had not. While you are
walking you would learn much more about filmmaking than if
you were in a classroom. During your voyage you will learn more
about what your future holds than in five years at film school.
Your experiences would be the very opposite of academic knowledge,
for academia is the death of cinema. It is the very opposite
of passion".

This is from the book Herzog on Herzog. I have to agree with the man. At least for me filmmaking is more a passionate process than rational. Life experiences are important of course. Film theory is completelly irrelevant (this is just my opinion though) to be a good filmmaker. Either you have the sensibility or you don't. You can't teach or learn that. For me the purpose of going to film school is to film and film some more. Also to meet the right people and film some more. I like AFI's conservatory format. I like the program being two years versus 3 or four. For some people it may be important to have some theory courses. I think you can learn all the theory you need just by watching all the films you can (better if they are "good" films...) and reading and travelling. Living. I come from the field of architecture, so for me is really important the networking and the connections I hope I'll get from AFI. I don't really know, my heart just tells me this is the one for me. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for posting that, Federico.

I have to say I completely agree with you in that you have to LIVE in order to make a movie. I actually wrote that in my statement "I want to know the world in order to have something to write".

Funny you used a example from Herzog. When I took an online course at UCLA Extension, I posted a question "Why are films important?" and the professor answered with a quote from Herzog. This man knows stuff!

I asked your view (and other's) on AFI because many people seemed to not have applied there without apparent reason. 

Although I would enjoy studying in a University for the whole experience of it, I have the sense that AFI might have the stronger program. 

Now you made me even more excited about AFI.

BTW, if you showed that passion in your materials/interview, I have no doubt: you're in!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Ezgi,

I'm applying for screenwriting. I did my interview on Monday, so I'm one of the souls waiting for the Sunday call. 

I find it great that AFI doesn't require a Bachelor degree so people with life experience (as I'm sure is your case) can study to excel in the art-slash-business of filmamaking regardless their academic background.

Since I'm in Brazil, I also did my interview over the phone. I couldn't hear them as well as would've liked, but they were all very nice and the conversation was very relaxed. They asked about what I knew of the program, what kind of movies I liked, if I had worked on callaborative process before, if I wanted to explore fields other than screenwriting and how I was planing my finances for the program.
They were really warming towards my responses, so I guess you shouldn't worry. My advice would be - as I'm sure you've heard a million times in this forum - just be yourself. 

So good luck to you and hope by next year you're directing my scripts. =)

BTW, every single person I know that have been to Turkey has absolutely loved it. It's definitely one of the places in the world I most want to visit.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, let's change the name to UFI - Universal Film Insitute. 

By the way, they also mentioned about Brazil in my interview, so it's likely that they mention something about Turkey as well... Or not. =)


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 15, 2009)

good news anyone?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

No call yet...anyone else?


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys; I visited this forum often in the application process, but didn't have time to revisit it until lately.

I interviewed with AFI on 3/2 (screenwriting), but still no call today, either.  

Since they chose April 15th for notifying directing applicants, I'm starting to wonder if they didn't choose March 15th without realizing that it was a Sunday...  Yet another day of anxiety and anticipation.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 15, 2009)

> Since they chose April 15th for notifying directing applicants, I'm starting to wonder if they didn't choose March 15th without realizing that it was a Sunday... Yet another day of anxiety and anticipation.



well, i definitely HOPE that's the case, as opposed to not getting a phone call b/c i'm not getting in.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 15, 2009)

I haven't heard from them today, either.

Looks like Monday may be the day.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

I sincerely hope it is Monday as well.  

Unfortunately, I think I will still be upset
tonight especially since we've all been thinking
that the call would be today.

If anyone gets contacted please let us know


----------



## Matthew Nauser (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

I applied for Cinematography and had my interview on March 2nd.

No word yet.

Best of luck to all those waiting.


----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2009)

why is everyone freaking about the 15th? you didn't actually think people would work on a sunday? and where exactly does AFI indicate they would be making the 15th thier day to start calling applicants????


----------



## AviQ (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi peeps

First time posting, here, believe it or not I have been so busy I never thought there would be a support thread to people applying to AFI.

I applied to the Producing program, and got my interview on Feb. 26th's afternoon. I honestly don't remember who interviewed me, I would like to know if any of my fellow production applicants can share the names of theirs to see if they ring a bell.

When I had my conversation with them they asked me to tell a little about me, why did I wanted to pursue more education and not work my way up, if i rather work on local films or international films, what my family thought about me going to school abroad, why did i choose to go for the producing program since I've done a lot of different things in the industry, and they seemed nice, nothing of that good cop/bad cop...

They also asked me if I had any questions and why did I had chosen AFI in particular, and I also agree with some of you that have said that this is the first and only choice, I told them that I had visited the campus over summer '08 and had felt like I was comfortable and at ease, plus some of my friends that now live in LA are AFI alumni.

They sounded pleased at the fact that I had visited the campus and that I remembered some of the people I had interacted on my visit. They went ahead and explained some of the activities and help they could give me towards relocation and such if I got in.

The money topic was touched, but only because I had asked about when did they expect the payments since my accounts are on a fixed period basis, and they didn't seem concerned with it... much.

About results, they told me they would be available by mid march, well March 15th is mid march... I emailed Karin Tucker today to ask if results would be available by phone this week since in the interview they suggested to me that since waiting for physical mail would take ages in my country, that I can call the admissions office so they would let me know.

I don't know about you, but I dread hearing a voice telling you your future... I sort of want ms. Tucker to tell me by email.

Sorry for this huge post, I'm just so happy I found this place!

Avi


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by cracker:
> why is everyone freaking about the 15th? you didn't actually think people would work on a sunday? and where exactly does AFI indicate they would be making the 15th thier day to start calling applicants????



Cracker: an email was sent out by Admissions on Feb 10th advising that screenwriting, cinematography and producing applicants would received "official notification" on or before March 15th.  Technically, "official notification" should mean the letter in the mail, and they said an acceptance phone call would precede that, but it seems neither has happened for anyone yet.

The application itself states that notification letters will be dated 3/15-4/15 for screenwriting and cinematography, and 3/15 for producers.

I guess we were all just hoping they had a real sense of drama, and wanted everyone to be waiting by the phone on a Sunday.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the group, Avi; best of luck on being accepted!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys,

I`m applying for screenwriting and nhaven`t got the sunday call either. However, if it makes you guys feel even better, the info on their website says the screenwriting notifications will be sent out BETWEEN march 15h and APRIL 15th.

So, don`t sweat it if you don`t get a call tomorrow.

That said, I really hope we all have responses by tomorrow so we can finally go to sleep!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry Profunrath. I just realised I just repeated what you posted... =)

Good luck to us all, anyway!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 15, 2009)

See I don't remember getting that email, only that my interview was rescheduled like 4 times, because they had problems getting together the people that would interview me.

They also had all kinds of problems with my materials, it was confusing sometimes! Not that they were inappropriate, but misplaced things or messing up the number for the toefl tests, o not specifying certain things...
This has been a LOOOOONGGG road...


----------



## AviQ (Mar 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by ProfUnrath:
> Welcome to the group, Avi; best of luck on being accepted!



Thank you! Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Any calls today?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 16, 2009)

looks like if the deadline for notifying those 3 disciplines is 3/15-4/15, and for the rest of us is 4/15, we're pretty much all in the same boat now, right?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

No calls or responses to email so far...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Nothing from overseas either...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 16, 2009)

Same here, nothing. But I received an 'unknown' call last night and nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

has anyone tried calling?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok i couldnt bear the wait, so I called, Angela said that the producing results are not in, but that they should be pretty soon. 

I didn't ask about others, but maybe this means other disciplines are?
Guys call about other disciplines see what they say!


----------



## J.M. (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I just called again for all you directing hopefuls. 

THEY ARE STILL SCHEDULING INTERVIEWS FOR US! (That is not excitement, it is surprise)

I was sort of hoping they would say they weren't, so I could get on with my life. But she said they will be doing it until the end of the month. Looks like we'll be holding our breath for a bit longer.

This is literally driving me crazy. I almost feel sick, because I can't let go of the hope until they say 'we are done' or I get that rejection letter. 

Hope everyone is doing well, and as always, good luck to everyone!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG I can't believe they're still holding interviews!

She didn't say anything about interviews on producing, but OMG I can't bear this wait, I'm just like you, that I think I'm going to walk home kicking my mary janes to the ground, but heh... I set my mind to mid march, waiting for another month makes it kind of sadistic LOL


----------



## Faaa (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys
I just found out this site! I have applied for cinematography and I had the interview on the 5th. They told me they were going to say something on the 16th. No call yet....
Do you know if they will call also for saying "Not accepted"? Did anyone heard from them?Cinematography division I mean...

Good luck to everybody! I can understand perfectly how you feel right now!


----------



## ezgi (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
I had my interview on the phone, like 4 hours ago, I was all nervous and told them that. It was hard to hear sometimes.It was with Robert Mandel and Jim McBride. They tried to make me relax asking questions about weather or what time is it over here. They were friendly, most of the time I've talked. It was pretty short just 14 minutes, about why afi? what I read? what I watch? my previous favorite film? what I do in daily life, and of course how am I going to pay it. They mentioned about my work. asked me if I had any questions about AFI,and we also talked about a friend of mine who is a current fellow. I don't remember my answers    but it was not bad at the same time not very good. They mentioned that directing students will wait till april 15 for the final results. I told them that I was waiting for this call like for five months so I can wait for another month   
btw I agree with you J.M, this is literally driving me crazy too! I do also feel almost sick, but we have no other option, we will just wait, we have to..
hope everyone is doing good, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey there, Faaa...

I applied for cinematography and did not get an interview.
Could you tell me more about your personal statement, experience, and reel.
I'm gonna try again later this year.
Thanks.


----------



## Faaa (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I have study quite a lot cinematography in Europe(University, seminar, film school) and I have worked too, but in small projects.I sent a 3 minutes reel and pictures, and I guess it was very short. They are expecting a 5 minutes reel so in case I will get accepted on the 2nd day class I should show my fellows a longer reel. They said that to me on the interview.

I guess that about the statement, the most important thing is to be very very very sincere.  Why cinematography, who are you, what you want from life, what cinematography works you like,...
Of course you should try again, also because I guess they will see how really interested you are and it could mean being accepted!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice to know everything went fine in your interview Ezgi.

And good luck tou you, cinematography guys!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm beginning to think that i'm not getting a call b/c i'm not getting in. *sigh*


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

just called afi admissions

she said screenwriting notifications will probably happen tomorrow because the fifteenth was a sunday 

maybe they're teaching us how to maintain suspense in a scene through real life lessons ;0


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh these are good news to all screenwriters out there! Lets hope for other disciplines to be announced soon!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm excited for the screenwriters.. I'm pulling for everyone on this forum!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by Justin18:
> just called afi admissions
> 
> she said screenwriting notifications will probably happen tomorrow because the fifteenth was a sunday
> ...



Thanks for the update, Justin; that's the first exhalation I think I've had in a week.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone know if they're still interviewing for editing?  I mean, I'm assuming they are based on the dates they gave me to choose from.  But I don't think I've seen any other editing applicants post yet.  Editors, show yourselves!   I'm curious how many applied this year..


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Ezgi,

yes, there's the other guy from here who won the scholarship with me. But it wouldn't surprise me if it were just the two of us. I would guess you are the only one from Turkey, wouldn't you?

And don't sweat over your interview. Mine was short too. 25 min tops. 

Whishing you the best of luck as well! =) 

God, this wait is killing me!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Justin18,

do you happen to know if by notificantions he/she meant "phone calls" or "mailing letters"?

I'm foreseeing a new day of "ring, phone, ring!"


----------



## J.M. (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha a day of ring phone ring? More like the past month :-(

Oh dear. This isn't healthy.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah she said if accepted notifications by phone and email...not sure which might be first

so ring phone ring and refresh refresh

sorry can't type much because of a busted laptop keyboard

i'm also pulling for everyone here ;0


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

no prob, prof ... i feel you on that exhale comment


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I applied to screenwriting and I got an e-mail from AFI a little over 5 minutes ago saying I got in. Seems a bit odd since it is 8:00 PM over there, but they probably have a lot of notifying to do. Should be soon, guys!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG Congratulations!!!!!!!
I hope I have your same luck and we can meet each other in a few months!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been accepted as well. I hope to see you guys in the fall. Good luck if you haven't heard   yet. Congrats KayS.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats, Kays!
Now-- you wanna kill me? I have to check my e-mail obssessvely now! 

Have you decided what offer you're going to accept? I'm sure it's a tough decision, but a nice one as well.

Let's hope we all get e-mails or phone calls tomorrow!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by JG86:
> I've been accepted as well. I hope to see you guys in the fall. Good luck if you haven't heard   yet. Congrats KayS.



Which discipline did you apply for?
Congratulations!


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

hey hey! hook 'em, JG!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats, JG!

God, now I'm terrified!


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

Filipe, I had a hard time deciding because the interview with AFI was so convincing and I love the conservatory format. But after a lot of thinking, I decided USC is better for me career-wise since I'm more interested in television writing and AFI doesn't offer much for that.

I'm in New York right now, but as soon as I can get home to Austin and mail in my deposit to USC, I'll be giving up my seat at AFI. So if any of you get on the waitlist for AFI, you DEFINITELY still have a chance!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks!  I applied for screenwriting. I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

dang kay, congrats

you must feel like a million bucks

sill waiting here ;0


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks justin! I honestly didn't expect to hear anything from anyone. Was already preparing ideas for my next application! But hang in there. Good or bad, you don't need them to decide for you whether or not you're gonna make things happen.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

jg, thumbs up too ;0


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm glad to know the anxiety is finally over for you, Kays! =)

I also fell in love with AFI during my interview (which was by phone!!!) hehehe

And at the moment, I feel that's where I have the biggest chance. I haven't heard a word from NYU/Columbia/USC/Northwestern yet, so...


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sending you good vibes, Filipe. But I hope you go to USC!!!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the good advice, kay

guess all i can do is wait one more day and see what happens

here's the dreaded question... did it appear to be a mass acceptance email?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

... and let the theories begin, right, Justin18? =)


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Thnaks a lot KayS. I'm sure both of them are awesome!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 16, 2009)

exactly ;0

maybe they're, um, doing it alphabetically

is that being hopeful or am i in denial?

only time will tell i guess


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm in roughly the same region of the country as both JG @ KayS ... i didn't get an e-mail, so i'm thinking i won't be getting an e-mail. i'm thinking that's not a promising sign (for me at least), if they're doing it geographically. who knows.


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been accepted for Screenwriting. Now I need to figure out how exactly I am going to pay for it.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations, Merkin!

I'm sure you find some way to resolve the financial issues.


----------



## Faaa (Mar 16, 2009)

Did someone heard about Cinematography admissions??
..................... no call yet neither e-mail


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys,
       just got a call from AFI scheduling an interview for this friday(phone interview, actually, since I'm in Spain). I've applied for Producing, so I guess they're still interviewing candidates this week.

Any other Producing applicants are waiting for their interview?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by MovieLover:
> Hi guys,
> just got a call from AFI scheduling an interview for this friday(phone interview, actually, since I'm in Spain). I've applied for Producing, so I guess they're still interviewing candidates this week.
> 
> Any other Producing applicants are waiting for their interview?



I applied for producing and got my interview on Feb. 26th. I think I remember you saying (I hope it was you) that you applied late, so it would make sense they would call you about now...
I hope everything goes well, but I guess this just means that producing results won't be in for a while then.

Best of luck!

Avi


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted for screenwriting!  I'm still hoping it wasn't a mass email...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

That makes 2 of us, Starbuck.


----------



## KayS (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmm...I don't know if it was a mass e-mail. I could only see my own e-mail address. But I got the e-mail at 8:00 PM LA time, and hopefully that was one of the last of the day since it was already pretty late for a work day. I don't think it's unrealistic to hold out hope for an e-mail today.


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my e-mail at 8:11 PM LA time. My last name is at the end of the alphabet. I don't know if that is helpful or just adds fuel to the rumor fire. 

I don't think it was a mass e-mail because it addressed me by first name, but it probably was a template that they slightly modified for each person.

Don't give up hope until you are officially rejected.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

ooh this is exciting!   I don't expect to hear a yes or no for a couple more weeks so I'm not freaking out right now.. congrats to all who got in!!  I'm pretty sure any theories about last name, geography, or anything like that are incorrect, I'm guessing they just have a big stack of them and just start going through one by one... but who knows?


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got an email confirming acceptance into the Screenwriting program!  I appreciate all the help and commisserating you guys have provided; what a ride.

Best of luck to everyone who's still in suspense!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats, Prof.!! When exactly did you receive your e-mail?


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats, prof!

was it dated last night or this morning?

is there still hope for the rest of us screenwriters?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations!

You screenwriting fellows are so lucky, I'm anticipating that we producing pals are going to have to wait for a few weeks still.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

I called admissions and the nice lady said that they are still in the process of calling/emailing applicants!  Good luck all!

and congrats Prof!!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

I love nice ladies that say they are still in the process of calling/emailing applicants!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

C'mon, nice lady. Where's my e-mail???


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

haha, I hear you Filipe! I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Hong (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just called Angela about cinematography and she told me letters when out yesterday and most of the people accepted had been called then she checked for my name and unfortunately I'm on the alternate list and won't find out till June 15, so give her a call if you want to find out, good luck to you all!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

ooh very interesting.. I was just about to ask if other disciplines were being notified or if it is just screenwriters...
I wonder if any directors or production designers are being notified, because I think those along with editors are supposed to be last.. I think I'm too scared to call, I'll just keep waiting


----------



## Faaa (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi!
I have been acepted in cinematography, I was call about an hour ago! We will recieve a letter in a couple of days

I hope the best for you Hong and the others applying to this discipline!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

No way I'm calling. If I get a "June 15th" answer I don't know if I'll survive. 

I'm anxious enough thinking the answer will be out any moment. Someone need to put an end to my anxiety!  With an acceptance e-mail, preferably!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

i think i'll just stick it out until about 4 or 4;30 pacific time, then just call to get it over with


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Please, post here after you call them.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Faaa:
> Hi!
> I have been acepted in cinematography, I was call about an hour ago! We will recieve a letter in a couple of days
> 
> I hope the best for you Hong and the others applying to this discipline!



Congratulations!!!

Hope to see you in the Fall!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah of course 

my friends are tired of hearing about it all i'm sure


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys. To all of those who received the acceptance call: CONGRATS!! 
To the rest of us mortals: BREATHE!!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Federico Cesca:
> Hi guys. To all of those who received the acceptance call: CONGRATS!!
> To the rest of us mortals: BREATHE!!



LOL Federico, I'm saving up for an oxygen mask here... which discipline did you apply to?


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Faaa,

Do you have your reel online?
I'd like to take a look.

Peace, bwoy!


----------



## Hong (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Faaa:
> Hi!
> I have been acepted in cinematography, I was call about an hour ago! We will recieve a letter in a couple of days
> 
> I hope the best for you Hong and the others applying to this discipline!



Thanks Faaa, I hope I will be able to join you this fall, congratulations!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Avi, I applied for directing.
I'm about to start smoking and then I'll probably borrow your oxygen mask !!!
Oh boy...
By the way I'm also from South America, so I'm wishing the best for us (you too Filipe !).


----------



## wyeth1913 (Mar 17, 2009)

Have any producers heard back about being  accepted yet?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by wyeth1913:
> Have any producers heard back about being  accepted yet?



Not yet Wyeth, I called yesterday and Angela said that the results are not in yet, but very soon. On a side note, someone from Spain got scheduled an interview for Friday, cause she was one of the late entries so I'm not holding my breath for results this week.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think directors will hear back for a little while either. I have my interview on Friday...I'm hoping decisions will come soon afterwards though, this whole admissions process is enough to give anyone a coronary!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Federico Cesca:
> Hi Avi, I applied for directing.
> I'm about to start smoking and then I'll probably borrow your oxygen mask !!!
> Oh boy...
> By the way I'm also from South America, so I'm wishing the best for us (you too Filipe !).



Believe me if I smoked still, I'll be inhaling my marlboros right about now!

Yay for South America, this is a very mixed group, I hope we can all meet up!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Ninth, good luck with the interview !
Are you doing it over the phone or you're flying over the Atlantic?
Either way, best wishes!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Faaa:
> Hi!
> I have been acepted in cinematography, I was call about an hour ago! We will recieve a letter in a couple of days


Congrats, Faaa!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

> Believe me if I smoked still, I'll be inhaling my marlboros right about now!
> 
> Yay for South America, this is a very mixed group, I hope we can all meet up!



That's funny...I quit my marlboros a couple of months ago and believe me, you could not see me because of the smoke cloud I'll be in right now.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys, I got in!

I can believe I'm actually writing this.

My notification process is totally odd because I'm not responsible for my own application (Inst. of International Education is). 

So I sent an e-mail to IIE this morning, and apparently they called AFI and the office confirmed I was accepted.

I personally haven't received an official notification yet, but they said it's on the way.

I can't begin to tell you how relieved I am...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations, Filipe!

(I didn't apply to AFI, but have been keeping up with you on the USC thread.)

I'm so glad!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

hooray! congratulations!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! This forum has been amazing. I'm sure sticking in here for a while.

I truly wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations Filipe, way to go!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> Thanks a lot guys! This forum has been amazing. I'm sure sticking in here for a while.
> 
> I truly wish you all the best of luck!



Congratulations Filipe!!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I can't wait to meet you all. =)


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

don't know why I keep checking my email.. I'm almost positive I won't hear back this week... why does time move so slow when you're waiting for something important?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> don't know why I keep checking my email.. I'm almost positive I won't hear back this week... why does time move so slow when you're waiting for something important?



I dunno, I keep thinking its Wednesday and its still Tuesday


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats Filipe!!!!!!


----------



## KayS (Mar 17, 2009)

AHHHHHH, FILIPE! Congratulations, buddy! I was really rooting for you! I'll forgive you for not going to USC, but at least you'll be in LA!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm thrilled with the idea of being in LA. Regardless to where we end up going, I'm sure we'll all meet.

And I haven't given up hopes on USC yet.

Next step: find housing!


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations Filipe! 

Congratulations to everyone that has been accepted! 

Good luck to those of you still waiting.


----------



## JG86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations, Filipe!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Merkin and JG. I'm really excited to be among you, guys.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Justin,

have you called them? It's almost 4PM.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on the good news, Filipe!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Prof! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## KayS (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, whoops. I can't remember why, but I thought AFI was your first choice regardless of where else you get in, Filipe. What is your first choice?


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats filipe!

you really deserved it with that wait!  

guess i'll call now


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm with everyone else: congrats Filipe  
But, Ahhh I still haven't heard anything! This is driving me crazy!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys!!!

They just emailed me and let me know that I was accepted!

I can't wait to meet you!!!!!!

Federico, you're next!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats AviQ!!!!!!!!!!  boy, this is suspenseful!!


Have you called them Justin? I'm dying to know if the rest of us still have a chance...


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i called...not accepted

dang this is so depressing   seemed like such a good opportunity after such a time/financial/emotional commitment in the application process

i guess the most constructive attitude i can take is that it was a 20-minue interview.  i won't let that snippet of time and opinion affect my  self-image or work because i spoke from my heart in my stories and studied the craft and that's all i can really control


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry to hear, Justin 
I know it's bad advice, but just try to keep your head up - they obviously thought you were good enough to interview, so they obviously think you're promising -- just remember that.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks tabby good advice


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on being accepted, Avi!

Justin - sorry to hear it didn't work out this year.  Tabby's right; think of all the people who didn't even get interviews...


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 17, 2009)

Avi that is awesome. I'm really happy for you !
And thanks for the support...but I guess for directing applicants the torture will last for some time...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really, really, really sorry to hear that, Justin.  Are you applying anywhere else?

Congratulations, AviQ. We're applying for screenwriting as well right? I see you're from Venezuela? That's nice!

KayS, AFI is definitely one of my top choices. USC is the only school I would consider in order to decline AFi's offer, for the same reason you pointed out: TV writing. But I'm absolutely 100% thrilled with AFI as well!

Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the congrats!

Federico, hang in there! not only are you south american but you're living in my second fav place in the US, Pittsburgh! I hope you do get in!

Filipe!

I applied for Producing, so I may be producing one of your scripts?
I believe I'm the first I know of that has been accepted from my discipline in this forum?

Justin, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get in, but keep trying if you really want to go. One of my buddies didn't get in the first year, same like you, after the interview and everything, and next year he got it!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for the kind words prof and filipe

maybe usc or fsu will come through

you guys are right...just gotta keep my head up theres a reason for everything


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

good thought aviq


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

I really hope USC or FSU works out for you, Justin!


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks filipe and you should celebrate tonight... afi or usc for you are two awesome options and now you've got one in the books


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Justin. I'm definitely thrilled with AFI. But seriously, hang in there, man. It's still March.

I've applied to 5 schools, and besides AFI, I haven't heard a THING.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks that means a lot to me


----------



## wyeth1913 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got accepted into the producers program at the AFI. Now the fun starts with trying to find a place to live and figure out how I am going to pay for it!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh another producer!

Have you heard of anyone else? I think you and I are the only ones in this forum!

Congratulations!


----------



## Cutch (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I first of all want to thank everyone on this site for being so open during this stressful time.  Congrats to all of those who have been accepted and for those who have not heard anything yet keep your head up, good things will come.  I am from Canada and I got accepted to the producers program earlier tonight.  I have been reading other international students who have been accepted and i'm curious how you guys are paying for everything?  If you have any tips let me know because I have read other people saying that international students are no longer being granted loans from U.S. Banks.  Let me know what you guys are doing.  Maybe we can pool our ideas and make this process a little easier.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Cutch:
> Hey Guys,
> I first of all want to thank everyone on this site for being so open during this stressful time.  Congrats to all of those who have been accepted and for those who have not heard anything yet keep your head up, good things will come.  I am from Canada and I got accepted to the producers program earlier tonight.  I have been reading other international students who have been accepted and i'm curious how you guys are paying for everything?  If you have any tips let me know because I have read other people saying that international students are no longer being granted loans from U.S. Banks.  Let me know what you guys are doing.  Maybe we can pool our ideas and make this process a little easier.



Hi Cutch Congrats! and welcome to the bunch I'm a producer as well.

I have to say I have been saving like for a long time now for this purpose and now its just when i made it so i could possibly think of this...
But yeah, it appears that rumor its true. :s


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

I was thinking we should open a thread for the 2009 fellows?... I checked and of course its only been 3 days, there's none 

so heres the link: 
http://forums.studentfilms.com...&r=73010879#73010879


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 17, 2009)

> I first of all want to thank everyone on this site for being so open during this stressful time.



yeah, it's been an interesting ride. i just wanted to say -- i am insanely jealous of those of u who have gotten in, and i am definitely pulling for you to do the best work you possibly can -- however you define that, doing whatever kind of projects you want to do. 

make mistakes, take risks, write a lot, and ENJOY it. you're going to school as much for your classmates -- who represent your budding professional creative partners -- as the education itself. 

Good Luck AFI Fellows!

(oh yeah -- when u all are showrunners, and i'm still Sim the Peon, hire me!!!!   )


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey wyeth1913 and AviQ, congrats! I'm also a producing applicant, but applied quite late in the process and I now have my interview on Friday. It will be phone interview, since I'm in Spain. AviQ, I see you are from Venezuela, that's exciting!Wyeth, where are you from?? Anyway, I hope my interview goes well and we can meet in August in LA! Wish me luck!


----------



## Taylor Magyar (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has heard so far! Just wondering, how many cinematography applicants have heard back??


----------



## AviQ (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by MovieLover:
> Hey wyeth1913 and AviQ, congrats! I'm also a producing applicant, but applied quite late in the process and I now have my interview on Friday. It will be phone interview, since I'm in Spain. AviQ, I see you are from Venezuela, that's exciting!Wyeth, where are you from?? Anyway, I hope my interview goes well and we can meet in August in LA! Wish me luck!



Good luck in your interview! Just be natural and sincere and it will go well. I think producers got nice interviewers, so don't fear!

I hope you get selected coming from "La Madre Patria" and all LOL

Break A leg!


----------



## Hong (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Taylor Magyar:
> Congrats to everyone who has heard so far! Just wondering, how many cinematography applicants have heard back??



Just call admissions, they will tell you the result.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 18, 2009)

Have any directors heard anything this week? Or should I start giving up hope...?


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

Directors will most likely not hear til April 15th.  At least, that's what it says on the website.  From what I remember from reading last year's posts, directors were notified mid-april.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 18, 2009)

I called like 2 minutes ago and they told me they will still be scheduling interviews through the end of March, so hope remains.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks EMDelMar, I'm not sure how much longer my nerves can handle this. Especially since I haven't gotten an interview and people are already being accepted!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 18, 2009)

Seems like they are sticking to their original promise, screenwriters, producers, and cinematographers first, then directors, editors, and production designers later.  When they offered me an interview, they gave me a choice of time slots through this week, and like someone else said (I think), directors are still interviewing through this month, so the rest of us will probably find out April 15th.  Also I think someone else said that if you are an "alternate" or put on the wait list you have until June 15th to hold out hope.  So theoretically, some of us may have 3 more months to wait.  Do I know how to see the glass as half empty or what? 

Seriously though, you all have been very supportive and I would have gone crazy weeks ago without this forum so.. thanks


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hang in there, guys. The wait is devastating but it's worthwhile.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, I'm with you guys. This is just nuts! And thanks for making the call EMDelMar


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> I called like 2 minutes ago and they told me they will still be scheduling interviews through the end of March, so hope remains.



Thanks for keeping hope alive, EMDelMar.  I noticed your location and I'm from Oakland, so please post if you're granted an interview as I'd assume they'd schedule all Bay Area applicants around the same time.  Good luck!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 18, 2009)

I certainly will. There better be some directors reppin' the bay at afi next year!


----------



## vuk (Mar 18, 2009)

I called AFI today (03-18), and they told me they are scheduling interviews for Directing program 'till the end of March.


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone on this thread interview for the directing program? if so, how did it go and who did you interview with? i have my interview next tuesday.


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack,

I interviewed for directing on the 6th.  It went well, I think.  I stumbled a bit when they asked me what I've been reading lately cause, well...I haven't read much lately.  We talked about some film ideas I had, what movies I've seen, what movies I like.  They asked if I had any questions for them.  Overall, it was really laid back.  I'm just hoping that I don't get "points off" for stumbling a bit.  

In all honesty, I'd like to know what the interviews are really all about.  Like, what are they really looking for?  Personality, drive?  Do they just want to make sure that you're not a complete psycho or an idiot?  I really don't know considering how relaxed it was.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, my name is Ryan and I just joined after lurking for some time.  I am a screenwriting applicant.  I call and was told that I am an alternate.  Does anyone have any experience with this, or know how many people are typically on the list? Thanks.


----------



## carhyu (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey everyone! My name is Carol, from the Bay Area, 25 yrs old.

Oh man, I was in agony for the past week! And finding this thread late yesterday has been a heavensent!  I got an email that I got into the Producing track yesterday. =)

I can't wait to meet everyone!

And for those that didn't get in, it's really not that terrible because the tuition is extremely expensive. UCLA, I saw, has tuition costs with room and board estimates around $35k as opposed to 62k. I would have liked to have applied there...


Now.. how to pay for this school is going to get tricky...I can't imagine what it'll be like for international students...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Carol,

I'm sure you'll find a way to pay for the tuition.

It's true what you said about us international students. I persoanlly could never even start to dream about grad school without having a scholarship.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by carhyu:
> Hey everyone! My name is Carol, from the Bay Area, 25 yrs old.
> 
> Oh man, I was in agony for the past week! And finding this thread late yesterday has been a heavensent!  I got an email that I got into the Producing track yesterday. =)
> ...



Hi Carhyu!

Congratulations!

The fellows that have been accepted are hanging out in this thread if you're interested 

http://forums.studentfilms.com.../r/51310689#51310689


----------



## ChristopherB (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello All,

I literally just stumbled upon this site 10 minutes ago while looking for grants and scholarships. On Monday I received my phone call for acceptance into the Cinematography program fellowship for 2009. I am humbled with this acceptance.

This is a really great community to have come across. I wish all those who have applied the best of luck. I hope to meet you in August. 

Best,

CB


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey ChristopherB...

Congratulations!
Could you share more about your experience, reel, personal statement, etc?
I didn't get a call so I'm trying to get more info from cine applicants that did. 
Thanks!


----------



## ChristopherB (Mar 18, 2009)

Joaquin,

Thank you for the reception. Hmmm...as far as my interview went (in person, since I live in L.A.), I met with Mark Woods and Stephen Lighthill. The interview was really personable. I had went in expecting to get grilled on ratios, fav cinematographers, experience, etc. However, we mainly talked about collaborative efforts with the other potential fellows, dedication to the craft, and long---long hours spent working at AFI. I suspect that they were really just looking to see if I was crazy or not...at least that's how it felt. 

To answer your question about my APP...I overdid the application for sure. I typed up everything and packaged it with a dvd w/ a backup dvd reel. My personal statement detailed my passion for cinematography and my need to want to tell relatable human stories. Really, I was just brutally honest about my passion, and I was immensely organized with my reel and application to impress. :| I hope that answers a little bit of the process I went through. Shoot a call to admissions to find out...I'd like to meet other cine fellows on the board. Congrats to ALL who have been accepted. I look forward to working with you. 




> Originally posted by Joaquin:
> Hey ChristopherB...
> 
> Congratulations!
> ...


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 18, 2009)

I was wondering when the Cinematography Fellows would show up...  Congrats, Christopher!  

Judging just by Elswit, Pfister and Kaminski, AFI has some fantastic alumni in cinematography.


----------



## ChristopherB (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Prof,

I've been catching/reading up on everyone's saga of applying in November to now on this board. I can't believe I didn't find out about this board until today. It would have been nice to have others to commiserate with while I was waiting. Nonetheless, I'm thrilled to have been accepted(got the phonecall while I was driving, almost wrecked I was so excited).

Like I said before, I am simply humbled at the opportunity to become alumni with such great names as you mentioned. 

Congrats to you Prof(screenwriting)...maybe we'll get the opportunity to collaborate on a project. Uber Pre-production, if you will. 

Btw, I would love to hear from those about scholarships and grants. WE gotta figure out how to pay for this now. Meaning that getting accepted is only half the battle.

My best to all of you. 

CB    


> Originally posted by ProfUnrath:
> I was wondering when the Cinematography Fellows would show up...  Congrats, Christopher!
> 
> Judging just by Elswit, Pfister and Kaminski, AFI has some fantastic alumni in cinematography.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats Christopher!

Looking forward to meet you!


----------



## ChristopherB (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Felipe. The same to you. I suppose I should transfer over to the other thread and join you...I'll drop in right now and say hello to the others. 

CB


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 19, 2009)

gah... I had a dream last night that I got in to AFI.... my subconscious is messing with me


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 19, 2009)

hahaha that's great  No dreams here yet...


----------



## mkench (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> gah... I had a dream last night that I got in to AFI.... my subconscious is messing with me


I did too!  That's so funny.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a nightmare the other night that I got an interview and when I got there, there were like 200 people waiting. Turns out they just interview a few people a year and the next have to come again next year. Then I got stranded and couldn't get home.

It's pathetic.


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my official rejection letter yesterday. LOL.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry to hear that joaquin  what discipline did you apply for?

I should probably start checking my snail mail... I think the last time I checked it was monday...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry, joaquin. I'll most probably be joining you soon.


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 19, 2009)

I applied for cinematography, but didn't even get an interview.
I know I totally did not spend enough time on the app...didn't take it seriously.
I'm going to apply again in the fall, though.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 20, 2009)

this thread's been kind of slow lately.. I'm guessing the admission notifications must have kind of tapered off for now? anyone have any new info?


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 20, 2009)

I just get more and more the feeling that it is over.. it seems to me that all directing applicants have been picked and invited for interviews by now regardless of what the AFI people are saying on the phone.. I am not expecting that they will call anyone else anymore.


----------



## Hernan (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi! anyone here apply for directing? have you had an answer yet?


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 20, 2009)

I received one of the emails that promotes AFI's  screening series at the Arclight Theatres...  At the very bottom it advertised that they extended the deadline for applicants to editing, producing and production design.  (This might not be of interest to anyone, but if nothing else, I thought it was a little out of place.)


----------



## eliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there...
to any of you that sounded worry out there...
I only had my interview for directing this monday, and I know of people that their interviews are only later. I know they are suppose to have more interviews until end of march... for the list... and I also know they have waited to finish with the interviews for US residences [meaning the face to face interviews] and only then started to call the international applicants... so there might be some hope for you. I flu to NY to have my Columbia interivew and didn't thought i would hear from them because there were people here that already talked about their interviews,and only a day before I had fly they called me from the AFI but they were already finished with the NY interviews and I couldn't fly to LA... had to go back to my work in my country already... so I did my interview by phone from New York...


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 22, 2009)

I heard from a reliable source that they are still scheduling director interviews until the end of the month.  I don't know whether that's restricted to international applicants or not, but seeing as most of the directing applicants who have interviewed in this forum are international, I'm going to say no.  So West Coast directing applicants still have a chance (I think).


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 22, 2009)

Honest to God.. I can't see any structure in all of this.. it almost seems so random how they schedule interviews but I give you this that we haven't seen a lot of directing applicants from the West Coast interviewing for directing.. perhaps you are right.. who knows   I still don't expect them scheduling a lot more.. unfortunately.


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by Cheneration:
> Honest to God.. I can't see any structure in all of this.. it almost seems so random how they schedule interviews but I give you this that we haven't seen a lot of directing applicants from the West Coast interviewing for directing.. perhaps you are right.. who knows   I still don't expect them scheduling a lot more.. unfortunately.



Well, I'm not going to count myself out entirely until I receive that official notice of rejection.  I actually know of one person who interviewed for cinematography a few days AFTER 3/15 (when they were supposed to notify the accepted).  He got put on the alternate list.  It's not over until you get that letter.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 23, 2009)

alright, so I'm still debating about whether or not I can afford grad school or whether I want to take out so much in loans - obviously this is moot if I don't get in, but I should probably think about it a little, right?  Anyway, I'm curious, those of you who got accepted to AFI, did you find out right away if you got any financial help from the school?  This might not apply to international students, I don't know... not sure if AFI gives out money or not to help with tuition or if they expect you to take out loans?  I'm getting the feeling they don't help out a lot with the finances but I'm not sure.

Is this the same with most mfa programs too?  I remember for undergrad I got some scholarships from the fafsa but I don't know how it works for grad school.  Loans are definitely not appealing to me, but they're not to anyone so I'd have to consider them.

Gotta wait and see if I get in anywhere, but just wanted to ask those of you who have already gotten in!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 23, 2009)

Tabby,

The "financial" portion of attending AFI only comes up once you commit to going there; i.e., after you send in your registration deposit.

Like most top-tier film schools, there is little in the way of scholarships and financial help from the school.  AFI does have a handful that may defray tuition costs, and a handful that defray (some) thesis film costs.  The only big film school that I know of that (historically) has decent financial aid is UCLA, but with CA's budget getting such a big squeeze, I'm not sure they're doing so hot, either.

The catch with graduate film school is that you have to choose between studying in places like Wisconsin or Iowa - where there's a decent chance you'll be a grad assistant and may have little to no debt when you're done - and studying in a "top 5" school that couldn't care less how much debt you rack up while you're there.  They both have pros and cons, and everyone has to make their own assessment about their priorities, abilities and ambitions.

Best of luck; I hope you have to make the hard choices this year!


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know I've been accepted to the producing program. I'm quite excited, although the reality of it is starting to sink in(quit my job, relocate,...)!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 23, 2009)

I had my phone interview for directing today. I think it went pretty well but I felt like they were trying to rush through which I didn't like. It lasted about 20 minutes and I managed to give them a sense of my self...I was talking at rapid speed lol. Anyhoo, I'm relieved it's over but geez, this whole process is a trial in patience.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations, MovieLover! I'm sure these next months prior to beginning of classes are going to be pretty exciting.

Soltice, don't worry about the duration of your interview. Mine also took about 20 minutes and I got in (screenwriting).


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone apply to the editing program?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 23, 2009)

brighteyes - I did!   glad to see another AFI editing applicant on these boards, I think it's just us two so far!  

Let me know when you hear anything, and I'll let you know the same..


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Will do, tabbycat. Apply anywhere else? Editing is kind of a mixed bag as far as Grad schools go.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 23, 2009)

In addition to AFI I applied to chapman, and that's it.  Kind of nerve-wracking only applying to 2 schools.  You?


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Filipe


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> In addition to AFI I applied to chapman, and that's it.  Kind of nerve-wracking only applying to 2 schools.  You?



I applied to 4 - UCLA, USC, AFI and NYU. Rejected, Accepted, Waiting and Waitlisted, respectively. Blah.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats on usc!   What disciplines did you apply for at ucla and usc?  I wanted to apply to those schools and would have applied for directing probably, but decided to just stick to editing and now thinking I should have cast my net a little wider.


----------



## J.M. (Mar 24, 2009)

I just called AFI, and I think it's over. I asked the girl whether they were still scheduling interviews for directors, and I could tell she was trying to avoid answering the question. She said that notifications will go out mid-April, which we all know. I asked again about interviews, and she said there's a possibility that maybe they have more.

Basically, I think she was saying 'we're done' without saying it. That sucks. Sorry everyone :-( I know I'm bummed.


----------



## Cheneration (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I guess it's time to move on!! Congratulations to everyone who got in!! Nice meeting all of you on this forum and good luck with all of your careers   !! See ya


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 24, 2009)

A friend was just rejected from Cinematography.


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Congrats to those who were accepted and those who haven't -just remember that the AFI committee members are also human and they do make mistakes and false judgments, and their criteria is ever changing and unknown.

I had my phone interview for the Directing track yesterday and it felt alright, I also felt they were rushing it a bit, but maybe that's how it is since phone calls tend to get long.

They told me to expect to get answers not before April 15th.

Anyway, good luck to all (I won't say break a leg since as it happens I've completely shattered my elbow a week ago snowboarding, true story...)


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG! They told me about you! I was talking to them about my involvement with extreme sports and they said, 'we spoke to an Israeli filmmaker who broke his elbow snowboarding earlier on'. I broke my wrist in Austria last year!


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL, I broke mine in Austria a week ago, in Ischgl, and a good part of our group had all kinds of minor injuries, seems like the place had a bad karma that week or something, although my injury was completely avoidable, that jump was way too dangerous :]

Good to know that I left an impression on them


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm blaming mine on the icy slopes, if it was fresh powder I'm sure I would have been just dandy lol.


----------



## ezgi (Mar 25, 2009)

hi Thoughtcriminal,
They told me the same thing too, directing students will get the answers in mid april..I also heard from some current fellows that it can last till may..

still curious anyone accepted for directing?
I don't know why but I feel like international applicants ( for directing ) will hear latest..

good luck to you and ninth_solstice!

btw I totally agree with you about the rush on the phone, my interview was just 14 minutes..I was just warmed up and it was finished, I started in a very nervous mode because AFI is my one and the only choice and I just felt like I needed just a few more time to express myself better. 

let me know if you guys hear anything..

also to Filipe,
have you made your decision, AFI or USC, I want to hear from you..please pick AFI


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I'll give it another try:  would any of the directing applicants who have been awarded an interview be willing to share their submission materials with the rest of the forum?

I think those of us who were not granted interviews are curious to know what the submission materials look like for those who were.  If not to satisfy our curiosity, please post to help those who want to apply again next year.

Also, are there any Americans here who have interviewed for the directing track?  It seems like all internationals...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey ezgi,

I'm really, really, really hoping you get in.

About my "decision", well, I haven't heard back from USC yet, so I have none to make so far. But if it actually happens, I'll sure have a hard time choosing one.
But I tell you this, if you are accepted into AFI, that will be on my AFI "pro" list, ok?


----------



## dumbdoggie (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Ezgi,

I'm a cinematography fellow 2009.  Just watched your film and I have to say I'd be really surprised if you don't get in.  Its hard to say what they're looking for but in my mind you're basically it.

Great film... really original (a heck of a lot better than mine).  And cool colors - is Turkey really that colorful?  

Anyway - just wanted to say good luck.


----------



## ezgi (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey dumbdoggie,
congrats!
I am really really happy to hear that you liked my work..I love to be colorful, and yes Turkey is really that much colorful, great combination of cultures, stories, people etc very inspiring..
I was actually really not trusting myself and when I got the first call I kinda felt like I was gonna faint..I really do wanna get in, but the interview also is very important which I still think like I should do better..I was literally in my wardrobe while I was talking to them ( this is what I was doing when I was a little girl when I just feel insecure ) 

I hope we will all get in and have the chance to work together!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ezgi!

My interview wasn't very long either, it didn't last more than 20 minutes, I doubt it went much more than 15.

I was not interviewing for Direction though, but for Producing. I think that they have a very good idea of who you are through your statement more than the interview, I think the latter serves more as a reassurance, and a way for them to ask additional questions that we brought up by your statement or resume. 

For instance, I was asked why pick production since I've done a broad rage of things in media, something that was brought up by my resume.

I would definitely don't worry about the length of the calls, mine was short and I got in!

Also for all of those who got accepted already we're gathering at the thread named "AFI Fellows 2009" if you're interested!

best of luck!

Avi


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone wanna take bets on when directors, editors, and production designers hear back?  call me a pessimist, but I'm thinking it'll be the day of April 15th (Wednesday).  Of course, I'm hoping they prove me wrong and start calling/sending letters earlier than that.


----------



## mkench (Mar 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> anyone wanna take bets on when directors, editors, and production designers hear back?  call me a pessimist, but I'm thinking it'll be the day of April 15th (Wednesday).  Of course, I'm hoping they prove me wrong and start calling/sending letters earlier than that.


I think it might be the 13to or 14th, but I doubt it will be any earlier than that judging by last year's posts.


----------



## dumbdoggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Ezgi,

Your film kinda reminded me of a Kustirica film.  Was that an influence for you at all?


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ezgi!

LoL I would like to say I'm not superstitious, but I am. I don't have a lucky pair of jeans, but you know if I get a weird feeling about things I almost never take it... and it was funny cause when I went to AFI I got exactly the opposite feeling from LFS... the campus might be a little battered and used, it might be old and the practices maybe a little traditional, but I rather have a curated Wok than a brand new pot. For real, I think it just makes the flavor better and deeper. 
I'm sure a lot of people think like me, and even if they don't, lol I couldn't live myself with a school that sweeps over knowledge and just puts a general crash course of half cooked content. 


Good luck with your script!

Avi


----------



## dumbdoggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I can see the Wes Andersen influence for sure.  But your film definitely has a much more european aesthetic than American, part of the reason I found it so different and appealing.  I'm sure that's why they were probably quite surprised if you said you weren't into European films so much.  I wouldn't worry about the question though.  Maybe they'll be more impressed (I am) - it means its in your blood .

And in that case you should check out the film Black Cat White Cat.  You'll love it.

None of my work is online as such save for a hefty download from my idisk at the moment.  I'll let you know if I get around to compressing it and uploading it...


----------



## mkench (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Ezgi,

I thought your film was really good.  I'm going to try to upload mine tonight for you to look at.  The one I submitted is just 14 minutes or so of a 34 minute film, but it's a pretty good sequence that gives you the gist of the story.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 27, 2009)

ezgi - I second (third? fourth?) these comments - great looking film!  It has a really interesting visual style to it, and it does feel more European than American to me as well. very impressive 

Did everyone stick to the 20 minute guideline for submission materials?  I did, but I had a friend who is currently attending who I think exceeded it, hoped they would watch everything, and they did (and he got in).

Did most people include narrative films only?  I sent them 15 minutes of a 23-minute narrative comedy, and a 5-minute music video even though I know they are more concerned with narrative filmmaking.  I got an interview so I guess it didn't hurt me and they didn't say it was a problem during my interview.

As long as we're sharing, here's the music vid I submitted:
http://www.vimeo.com/1595601

I don't have the comedy uploaded anywhere unfortunately, it's too long!


----------



## mkench (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Tabby -- I dug that music vid.  Real nice.

As I said earlier, here's the sequence that I submitted.  The whole film is 34 mins, but the sequence is like 14 mins.  

Bombs away!

http://www.vimeo.com/3887521


----------



## rfirpo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey mkench,

I checked out your film and was really impressed by the acting.  That final scene in bed is a real triumph.  It's got a great arch, from funny to creepy to heartbreaking - and all in one take!  Where did you find your actors?  Really nice work.  When I first started watching it - I was like 'okay, it's The Office' but I was quickly surprised as it took a very different turn in terms of story and, more importantly, tone.

Are you the only American director in this forum who's interviewed?

I posted my stuff earlier, but now that everyone is sharing, here's my vimeo profile where you'll find some of what I submitted to AFI:  http://www.vimeo.com/user860285


----------



## jean-paul (Mar 27, 2009)

hi everyone - these links have been great to see and enjoyable to watch. it's pretty clear that AFI is a magnet for talented individuals. thanks for sharing! 

in that mode, i've posted the reel for my application to the production design track. it's a collection of client and personal projects over the years (drawings and renderings were in a separate print portfolio). you can view the reel here:  http://www.vimeo.com/3875536

i was called for an interview, which went well, but am waiting like a lot of others for the final determination...


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi! it's really nice of you to share your work here. For me this is really intriguing and inspiring, and all the work that I saw here was really good!

Being currently only in my 2nd year of studies I didn't have any Narrative films I thought were decent enough to show, but I did send one short comedy which I thought showed some directing skills, and decided to send a DOCUMENTARY sample as well, even though the woman from the admission office even advised me not to send it...

Then, surprisingly enough, the guys that interviewed me told me that they were impressed by both films and specifically the diversity that they show seen together!!!

I guess this is something to learn from: Don't always do what the girl from the admission office suggests 

Anyway, here's the documentary:
http://www.vimeo.com/2285252

Unfortunately I don't have the comedy online, but there's a short bit of that at the end of my animation showreel (Which I also sent but wasn't even viewed by the committee):
http://www.vimeo.com/1343149


----------



## mkench (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey rfirpo,

I actually watched "The Delivery Man" a few weeks ago when you posted it.  I really dug it.  That scene toward the end with the music / tape player was real intense.  I think it worked really well.  The whole thing was shot really well too.  Those HVXs are killer cameras.  

I'm not sure if I'm the only American director on the forums that interviewed or not.  

Thanks for the props on my stuff too.  I really appreciate the feedback.  As for my actors, they were all friends of mine.  I didn't have to do much searching, really.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi David (A.K.A. Thoughtcriminal).
I just watched your documentary and I have to say I loved it. It's human, it's real and warm...I felt close to you while I was watching it and I guess that's because of your honesty and the courage that sort of emanates from it. So thank you for sharing it with everyone. 
Now I just want to share my stuff. And I will as soon as I figure out how to do it. I submited two super-8 films (which by the way are the first two pieces I have ever made)that I shot between november and december '08. Both of them have copyrighted music and I really don't want to get into trouble showing them, but then again...what the hell, right?? So I'll probably get a Vimeo account or something and post them as soon as I can (I have been away from the forum for a while now...I just shot 14 hours straight of a 16mm short and I'm really excited about it... I guess I'll share it when it's done!)  
So, I have to check out some other films posted over the last days. And I'll post mines as soon as I figure out how to! Both are around 500mb, so any advide is welcome.
To everyone there waiting for april 15th: hang on, you're not alone!!!
Keep shooting.

Federico.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's one.
http://vimeo.com/3903125


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Federico, it's really nice to hear that my short speaks to people who don't understand the language. It was a really difficult process and I would never have managed to pull anything out of the footages if it weren't for Boaz, the editor who unlike me was able to watch the material without feeling embarrassed...

BTW, your video on Vimoe seems to be private so I can't reach it.

Eliya, you haven't posted a link! Anyway I remember your film and it's amazing. Please post the link so others can enjoy it as well!


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 29, 2009)

David, the language of film is universal, unless in my opinion. And there's nothing worst than a dubbed film...I rather read subtitles and keep the original language audio, even if I don't understand it. It adds color, texture, melody to the story.
About the Vimeo file, I apologize. I didn't realize the video was blocked. I fixed it.
Now it should work. Anyway, the password is AFI.


----------



## Kretze (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everybody!

This is Pau form Barcelona. I am 23 yeras old and I am an AFI Screenwriting Fellow and I really hope I can join this amazing experience next Fall, although I am still looking for funding.
Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to everybody, and since I have had the pleasure to see some of your work, which I really like (I love your Super8 short Federico! and very good story ezgi), I just wanted to show you one of my 2008 projects.
It is a music video from El Guincho, directed by a friend of mine, Gerson Aguerri. I was an editor and assistant director in this project.

http://pitchfork.com/tv/#/musi...g-turksxl-recordings

I would really like to show you some screenplay, but the ones I really love are just written, so I hope we can work on them together!

It's really nice to know the amazing people that shares passion and enthusiasm about filmmaking!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

LET'S GO BABY LET'S GO BABY COME ON
ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME??


----------



## Hong (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I applied for cinematography 2 years in a row, got rejected last year and only got into the alternate list this year, I really hope I don't have to wait another year, here's the film I submitted to AFI: 

http://www.vimeo.com/1197408

Hope to see more work from other cinematography applicants! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

Federico, I just watched your short and it was filled with atmosphere and melancholy, which I always respect  I thought it was simple and brilliant, and couldn't have thought of a better way to tell the story than the way you did.

Also, great cinematography and I must admit that you're a good looking human being!  Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## mimesinscene (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey AFI Fellows--

interviews for directing ended a couple weeks ago, yeah?


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

Mimesinscene, mine was last Monday, so a week ago at most...


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 30, 2009)

Tabby, Ezgi, Mkench, Rfirpo & JeanPaul, really good work guys. I would love to comment on every single piece, but it would take for ever. I will do it in posts to come! 

Pau,gracias por los comentarios. Vi tu video y me parecio muy bueno, muy divertido. Ojala todo resulte y nos veamos en LA y podamos trabajar en algo juntos! 

David, thanks for the kind words. About the atmosphere you are right. I was very melancholic at the time I shot the movie and it comes through the screen. I'm not an actor, in fact I believe I'm really bad at it, but I was just "there"...and then the b&w, with the texture and then the music came together pretty well. But then again, it was my first work and I learnt a lot from doing it. And I want to keep on doing it for the rest of my life (both filming and learning).

Hong, just watched Yiyi's happiness. Great job. It reminded me of Wong Kar-Wai and then I realized your nickname was ashesoftime. Anyway, great looking film.   

After seeing all of your works I can't wait to hear back from AFI. It will be a dream come true to be surrounded by such a diverse and talented group of people! 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for everyone's kind words  and thanks to everyone who's providing their films, it's great to watch these, I can tell AFI had/will have a hard time with their decisions


----------



## Hernan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey everybody, I'm so glad to be in company of such talented people. I don't know what's going to happen come april 15th, but I hope I get in so I can colaborate with you guys. This is the short film I submited. 

http://www.vimeo.com/3934317

good luck to everybody


----------



## Federico Cesca (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Hernan, 
Just watched your video. Very good man.
After the first minute I was thinking about two movies: _Amores Perros_ and _Run Lola Run_. Once I finished watching it I realized the guessing was not that bad. I think your use of sound and music was very precise and that it really added to the visual aspects. Nice color and cool camera work too. 
Mucha suerte con tu aplicacion!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys -- great films! Seriously impressive stuff with lots of depth. I would love to work alongside such creative minds.

I applied to the directing discipline, but I'm pretty sure that I've been rejected.    My undergraduate degree was in graphic design and my school had no film department, so I made a bunch of videos in my free time during college. Here are two short films that I submitted. Let me know what you think. 

http://vimeo.com/nicholaswsnyder

Thanks!    

Nick


----------



## eliya (Mar 31, 2009)

HI there...
I have accidentally posted my previous post without the link... so here it is:
http://vimeo.com/3947285?pg=tr...ed_embed&sec=3947285

this was the piece which got me in last year... 
this year I added my final film that I am avoiding it's upload since it is not yet ditributed.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to watch more of these when I get home from work 

but I just wanted to say... it's April.. and exactly 2 weeks 'til April 15th  

commence 2 week freakout!


----------



## mkench (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> but I just wanted to say... it's April.. and exactly 2 weeks 'til April 15th
> 
> commence 2 week freakout!


I've been thinking the same thing all day!  I actually haven't been able to sleep lately because of the wait.


----------



## Hernan (Apr 1, 2009)

i hear you tabbycat, I wont be able to sleep!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 2, 2009)

13 days....  

I sound like that creepy phone call you get in The Ring


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 2, 2009)

tabby, did you interview for directing? Have any West Coast directors been called for an interview? Losing hope...


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 2, 2009)

nah, I interviewed for editing.  Sorry


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 2, 2009)

> nah, I interviewed for editing. Sorry Frown



Don't be sorry; that's a relief. Good Luck!


----------



## rfirpo (Apr 2, 2009)

EmDelMar,

FWIW I haven't heard of any directors getting interviewed from the west coast - on this forum or otherwise - but I am also beginning to lose hope...I wish I could just know 100% one way or another so I could move on.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 2, 2009)

rfirpo and EmDelMar,

I'm with you both. No word on this end either. But it's not over until it's over, right? So until we read that rejection letter, we haven't really been rejected by AFI. At least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## ahendrix (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

My name is Andrew and I'm a directing applicant from Arizona State University. I had an interview this past Monday and they told me that I was the last directing interview this year.

I really admire all of the work that you guys have posted thus far, especially the film Yiyi's happiness, which was absolutely gorgeous. Overall, I'm surprised by the quality and originality of all of the film submissions I've seen. It's obvious that they had a difficult time choosing from all of the outstanding work. I can tell you that I was absolutely shocked when they called me last week at work to schedule my interview. I was not expecting to even get an interview, and now I'm even more nervous than before.

The main film that I submitted with my application is not online, but I do have a trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qa7NOGIKzU

I also have a 3-minute film that I submitted as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...feature=channel_page

Anyways, I wish all of you the best and good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Andrew, very interesting works!
Welcome to the waiting eternity...13 days and counting.
Good luck!


----------



## rfirpo (Apr 2, 2009)

ahendrix,

Thank you for this information and congratulations on receiving the final interview.  Your trailer for 'The Artist' looks quite strong.  Best of luck to you and all the others awaiting a decision.  

I felt like film school wasn't for me when I dropped out of my undergrad program.  Seven years later and I guess it's still not for me (not exactly by choice this time, heheh).  I'm a bit disappointed - I feel kind of like Charlie did when he heard the last Golden Ticket had just been discovered - but I wish the best to all those accepted to AFI this year.  I don't think I'll be applying again.  Maybe I'll come across some of you in the working world.  Take care.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Andrew. I love your work. Now I can move on and concentrate on my current projects without all of the uncertainty. Hopefully I'll see you in 2010!


----------



## Hong (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Ezgi, I'm still crossing my fingers, being in the alternate list is worse than not getting an interview because I have to wait for the result twice now and could get dissapointed twice this year, but for those who do not get accepted this year, there is always next year..

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess I'll backtrack a little, since I haven't had much time to watch the posted videos:

Hong - I really liked your film; it almost felt like a hybrid of Wong Kar-Wai and Antonioni.  The subtle jump cuts really helped carve out an aesthetic for the film, as did the daring lighting choices.  The black and white almost transcended how it's traditionally used in cinema - like the images were either visible details or were shadows without detail.  Very cool.  Best of luck on your app; I know you'll have a lot to contribute to the projects!

Hernan - What city was this shot in?  I felt like the city was being set up as a character - or a force, at least.  Portions almost reminded me of The Signal, where the urban landscape is sort of an enigmatic or foreboding place”¦   I really like the split screen on the bike steal; there are so many cool things that can be done with multiple perspectives on a single action that really haven't been attempted in the larger cinematic sphere (to my knowledge, anyway).  

I look forward to checking out the other submissions as time warrants.  Great work, everyone!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 6, 2009)

9 days...


I really hope they let us know this week though, could happen, right?


----------



## JG86 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tabby, I received my screenwriting acceptance email on 3/16 around 8 PM pacific time and I got a phone call the following morning from Tom Rickman; however, I was expecting a phone call during the week between 9-5 PST, so I was quite surprised when I got the email first.  Also, we were told we would hear "on or before 3/15" (3/15 was a Sunday strangely) and I found out the next day.

Of course, during all the days leading up to 3/15, I thought I might hear back, but I didn't and I don't think any one from the three disciplines that were notified found out before 3/16.  I hope this eases your nerves a bit.

Hang in there!

-Jake


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks jake 
There's a part of me that just KNOWS it'll be the 15th (or later).  They're welcome to prove me wrong of course 

just realized, yesterday was exactly a month since my interview...


----------



## JG86 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys.  I saw that the 2008 AFI fellows created a group on facebook ahead of their arrival on campus and I've done the same thing for 2009:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=62558623308

Join up when you know you're going to be attending!  I hope to see those of you who are still waiting soon.

I'll post this in the AFI Fellows 2009 thread as well.

-Jake


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 7, 2009)

I heard from my friend who goes to AFI that they're on spring break now.... so it's definitely going to be next week (at the earliest, I mean)


----------



## mkench (Apr 9, 2009)

Did anyone else get an email from AFI last night saying that they will notify you by April 15th?  Not sure how to interpret that one...


----------



## eliya (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi mkench.. 
I have also received such a letter, saying something like... we know you got answers from  other places, our will come on April 15th... 

do you think they are transfering our information between schools? maybe they are following this site ? How on earth would they know?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't get that email.. but I also didn't apply to any other schools that have notified me yet.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, I got that e-mail too.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

could be a directors thing too, having nothing to do with where else you applied, just sent out to all the directors. that makes sense


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

editors have started hearing back.. nothing yet for me though..   that's so weird, I was certain we wouldn't hear anything until after spring break


----------



## ezgi (Apr 9, 2009)

mail? what e mail, I didn't get it..

guys, I think it's a good sign for you to get it..and a bad sign for me not to get it   
btw, can it be really possible that they're transfering information between schools  

and yes maybe they're following this site..some schools do follow obviously, check the differences NYFA vs.AFI thread, I'm really surprised with that.. 

as usual good luck to all of us!


----------



## Bervis (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I got an email as well.  Applied for directors program, so sounds like it could be a heads up for us.  They mentioned contacting them if you hear from another program in the interview as well as the email just sent, so it's probably them just restating and letting us know it won't be until the 15th that we hear.  Good luck again to everyone.


----------



## eliya (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi...
I did speak to them .. and they couldn't give a straight answer, because there is still one stuff member that is abroad and didn't gave his call,  So I guess it is a good sign.
They did give me a hint that there won't be too many financial aid packages, so we shouldn't count on it. this all is referring for directing discipline... I don't know about the others, but this should give the waiting list candidates a hope, since they did encouraged me to give more thoughts for Columbia who offered me a generous proposition


----------



## ezgi (Apr 9, 2009)

eliya, or any others who got that e mail, did you write your other choices, the other schools you were applying while you were filling the app form for AFI??

I'm also trying to call..stg wrong between the lines..god I can't reach them!


----------



## jean-paul (Apr 9, 2009)

FYI, Production Design acceptance emails are going out - I just got mine!!


----------



## eliya (Apr 9, 2009)

hi Ezgi... 
I don't recall if I had mentioned it on my application forms, but I might of said something in my interview... because I have already declined my seat last year due to finance dificulties, they were hard on me about this subject during my interview
, and that may brought up then. I really don't remember though, I was realy surprised to receive this Email, because that means they are following any word coming out of your mouth


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

no email for me yet.. starting to get worried, there's only 14 emails to send out, I don't think it would take this long if I were getting in


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by jean-paul:
> FYI, Production Design acceptance emails are going out - I just got mine!!



congrats jean-paul! good to know the other disciplines are starting to find out too.


----------



## jean-paul (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks tabbycat & ezgi for the kind words - it's a relief; good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Bervis (Apr 9, 2009)

Just to clarify (looking over my last post it reads kind of confusing), I didn't get an acceptance email.  Just the email letting what would seem the directors applicants that we should expect notification on the 15th.  Cool for the other disciplines getting notified.  Congrats on the acceptances!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

hey, anyone know how I can set my email to refresh every 10 seconds?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 9, 2009)

Ezgi, tabby, I'm rooting for you, girls! =)

Congrats Jean Paul!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks filipe.. no email today either, not a good sign.


----------



## Federico Cesca (Apr 10, 2009)

Hang in there Tabby! I haven't got that email either, but I have the feeling they are sending it to the people who has applied somewhere else. Don't loose it guys. Ezgi, same for you and for everyone else...only 5 more days. My advice: get a camera and film something. That's what I've been up to, and it works...just got some rushes from the lab and started editing...let me tell you guys, no matter what, this is what I'll do for the rest of my life.
To all of those who got accepted, congrats!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 10, 2009)

oh no I meant an acceptance email.. editors are already getting them   I think that other email was for directors, and I guess only some of them.  As far as I know editors didn't get any pre-email, just the acceptance..

hey! anyone lurking out there who applied and interviewed for editing but hasn't ever posted, please post and tell me if you got anything yet! ahhhh


----------



## ezgi (Apr 10, 2009)

ohh I forgot Hong! he is also waiting for cinematography  best of luck to you Hong


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 10, 2009)

gah.. you're right. I need to calm down, if only for my own mental health.  Worrying doesn't get us anywhere, right?  We have until the 15th.  Plus, aren't there waitlists too?  In which case we probably have even longer.


----------



## ezgi (Apr 10, 2009)

yepp tabby for your own mental health!! 
I was home since two weeks, rarely went out, just to take a friend's headshots and most of the time at home writing..but tonite I  listened to my friends, went to milonga for my own mental health, gave myself a very enjoyable break, tango tango tango..god I was not dancing since two years..my feet are killing me right now..but at least I feel better..

tabby just go out!!


----------



## mkench (Apr 10, 2009)

I got loaded tonight...


----------



## Federico Cesca (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh well! This uncertainty is certainly affecting us all guys. I wish I knew how to dance tango Ezgi...I did went dancing about 15 years ago, with an old girlfriend...oh those days...and curiously I just overdosed on Wong Kar-Wai and Christopher Doyle...Happy Together (lots of tango there Ezgi!), Days of Being Wild, In the mood for Love...and a couple of beers...4 days!
I wish the best to all of you!
I'll finish with a quote I just read watching The Office:
“You miss 100% of the shots you never take” 
Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 11, 2009)

For any of those still waiting, I was accepted to the Director's Conservatory on Thursday, April 9th. Has anyone else heard?


----------



## Federico Cesca (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Congrats jackjesus!!
I think you are the first one accepted for directing here. That's really great.
By the way, did you apply anywhere else besides the AFI?


----------



## ezgi (Apr 11, 2009)

CONGRATS jackjesus!! great news..

guys that means they have already got started


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats, jackjesus!  Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Yes, I applied to several other schools. I interviewed with Tisch NYC and got put on the waitlist, I interviewed with Tisch Asia and got put on the waitlist, and interviewed with Columbia and was accepted. I still haven't decided where I am going to go.


----------



## Hernan (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys, anyone else hear the news for directing?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

no e-mail, no snail mail yet either.  In last year's thread, people got rejections/waitlists only a few days after people got acceptance emails/calls.  Tomorrow's the 15th!  Any more directors, editors, or production designers hear back?  Anyone get a rejection/waitlist yet?


----------



## mkench (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope.  Anxiously awaiting...


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 14, 2009)

Tick tock


----------



## ezgi (Apr 14, 2009)

nothing..
nervous, waiting..very nervous


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

g'luck directors, I am rooting for you all...

seems that editors and PDs get emails, do directors get emails or phone calls?


----------



## ezgi (Apr 14, 2009)

tabby,
BEST OF LUCK to you too! and for all of my director friends waiting..

I don't know if they're gonna call or e mail first for the acceptances..but I'm absolutely sure that they're just going to e mail for the rejects and again I think like they will e mail for the waitlist..


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope that's true for editors too, I think I want to get an email if I'm waitlisted or rejected instead of having to wait for the snail mail! but I suppose that'd only be a couple extra days anyway.


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys,
i mentioned earlier on this message board that i was accepted as a director. i did not get a phone call, only an email. BTW i received the email on April 9th. so, for any directors still waiting to hear back, if my acceptance was any indication, expect an email and not a phone call.


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys... from what I remember from last year, they did called most of the accepted, but for waitlist they have sent an email,  a day or 2 later, so after the dissapointment of not having the call, thinking you weren't accepted you get a small compensation of having some hope still... and I actually as I said before, went out of the waiting list on june.
If you do get into waitlist I remind you again, keep work on funds, on june, there nothing left
also I wanted to add that there might be some people that had some information or documentation missing, like toffel score like I did, but had really good feeling from interview and all, and gets to waitlist, It might be that you were accepted, but dependent on this missing detail, so work on covering that, and you might get immidate happpy call  {I had it coming cupple of hours after I have provided them my score]


----------



## spockymoe (Apr 14, 2009)

Until yesterday, I wasn't nervous about this at all, but now the waiting seems to be getting the best of me.  Haha!  I applied to directing as well, and thought my interview went very well, but now I'm not so sure.  Is jackjesus the only one in the forum that has been accepted as a directing fellow so far?


----------



## mkench (Apr 14, 2009)

I think he is the only one so far.  F!  I'm gong absolutely bananas over here.


----------



## spockymoe (Apr 14, 2009)

That gives me a bit of hope.  When he said he got an e-mail on the 9th I started to freak out a bit. Is the 15th THE DAY?  I have several friends currently at AFI and they said that it's not uncommon for them to fall a bit behind on the directing acceptance just because there is so much to go through.  Also, they mentioned that one of the key decision makers was out of town for a few days.  Who really knows though...


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

jackjesus
I am just curious, 
Have you received that letter about knowing you have answers from other places, and asked them for early hint and they have send response/ or that you received the official letter?


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

its seems that many of us are here simultaneously, it can almost become a chat


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

it actually gives me hope that so many people haven't heard yet, even though it's for directing.  let's keep the hope alive, people!  til.. tomorrow? heh


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 14, 2009)

i first received an email asking about other schools. i replied that i had been accepted to columbia and viola! an hour or two later i received a personalized email congratulating me on my acceptance as a directing fellow.


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

SO every body else - you understands what happens?
Don't worry , they havn't started to call people, they just were considerate to people that needs to make decisions between places...
everybody still have the same chance. 
[except me- when I have asked them the same they didn't reply me with such direct answer, and kind of suggested I should take Coumbia's offer, which is not so bad]


----------



## spockymoe (Apr 14, 2009)

I just called the admissions office. They told me right there.  It was bad news, but I thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that spocky 
wish I had the guts to call in


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

alright.. I called in... I didn't specifically ask about me, I asked if all the acceptances (I made sure to say acceptances, and not decisions) for the editing discipline had already been sent out.  The person I talked to said no, that they have until tomorrow, April 15th.


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Guys.
They have started to send letters.


----------



## Vandal (Apr 14, 2009)

I am doing my best to enjoy the experience of this anxious waiting. Fairly intense...

Thanks everyone who has been posting what info they get, as well as successes and setbacks...

You are all beautiful people!


----------



## mkench (Apr 14, 2009)

I called -- I couldn't take it anymore.  I'm an "alternate."  I guess I have another month of waiting...


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

did you specifically ask them to check on your status, or did they offer to check for you?  I think I just asked the wrong question...


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by eliya:
> Hi Guys.
> They have started to send letters.



eliya, did you get an actual letter in the mail or an e-mail?


----------



## mkench (Apr 14, 2009)

I specifically asked for my status.


----------



## Vandal (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone else decide to call?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

my curiosity was getting the best of me, so I called back and asked if it was possible to check my decision status over the phone.  The lady who answered said no, not yet, but that I can call back tomorrow and find out. hmm...

btw, I did not tell her which discipline I applied to.


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

Received it by e-mail...


----------



## mkench (Apr 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by eliya:
> Received it by e-mail...


Were you accepted?


----------



## Bervis (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, just got my acceptance email for directing. My guess is they're sending them out and tomorrow. Good luck all around. I'm at work now, but will post more details in a bit. Got a good story out of it, definitely.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

congrats bervis!! looking forward to that story


----------



## ezgi (Apr 14, 2009)

quote:
    Originally posted by eliya:
    Received it by e-mail... 

you got in?? if yes  it is GREAT after all the things you have gone through last year..I'm so happy for you!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 14, 2009)

in case anyone was wondering, () no snail mail regarding grad school.  I'm going to call them tomorrow, because they said I could


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

Got nothing so far, call me indifferent but I haven't applied to any other schools and as much as my next two years (and probably much more) are depending on this answer, I'm just going to wait until I hear from them, and in the meanwhile do the stuff I do.

Good luck to all, and congrats to those accepted!


----------



## eliya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Ezgi.. have long one as well
sorry for holding you, Had my night sleep,
I believe you are in the same position as I was, so I think you should expect a waitlist letter, but your place is saved for you, I also had the same problem of no early seats for the toffle exam, and I did my test on may as well, And it went well, and as I mentioned, right after I sent them my score - they calld me, It seemed as they were waiting for me, because they called me every other day to check if I got my score... once they like U, and from what you described, it looks like they do, they will come long way for you. seat hard on your english, It probably got better already because of all the application process and writting in this forum [I know mine did ]

yes I did got in, But I think that after all of that I might choose Columbia, because they really make it worth for me [scholarships, Financial Aid, Work study and a master degree, when AFI doesn't give me any of it.]
 Plus I got really hard financil difficulties, so I don't know if I make it to come to the Us at all.
I feel really lucky since both school are doing allot for me and it seemed as they realy wants me, so it is doing good to my ego, that were shuttered after my experiance in film school in Israel, But I have to be realistic and understand if I really can make it, and have enough money for making films, cause this is why we rae doing it, aren't we? 
 So you never know... you may receive my seat if I decides to decline, at the End


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

congrats eliya!  good to know you have a choice of a couple places.  Columbia's offer does sound good, that's the thing about AFI, they don't offer much help financially, at least not the first year.


anyway, today's the day.  I'm kind of nervous but I think I'm going to call in a couple hours if I haven't gotten an e-mail by then..


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

too curious.. alright I just called in.. I've been selected as an alternate for editing!!  wow! I was expecting flat out rejection.. this gives me some hope... but this means I have to wait even longer, and there's still the possibility of rejection.... gah..


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

oh yeah, and they said my letter was sent yesterday.  I'm thinking I might get it today because I'm about 15 minutes away from the school


----------



## mkench (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> this gives me some hope... but this means I have to wait even longer, and there's still the possibility of rejection.... gah..


That's the same way I feel.  I'm really happy that I wasn't "rejected," but waiting even longer is going to be brutal.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats tabbycat! That's great news. You're still in the game! It's good to see people like you on here. You're one step closer!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

I know.. I barely made it til today without my brain exploding from the wait... ha..


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by Race_Bannon:
> Congrats tabbycat! That's great news. You're still in the game! It's good to see people like you on here. You're one step closer!



thanks! I know it's not an acceptance but I'm still so happy.. and in shock... my interview was SO bad and I"m not a modest person.

I'm curious how many alternates there are for editing, or what my chances are of getting off the waitlist, but maybe it'll say in the letter when I get it.


----------



## mkench (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm bored now.  Anyone got any good stories?


----------



## Bervis (Apr 15, 2009)

Glad you heard good news of sorts, Tabbycat!  Definitely keep the faith.  I'm sure you'll get in and look forward to meeting everyone in the fall.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks bervis! hopefully I'll get to meet you all as well 


ezgi, I'm really hoping you get good news tomorrow!  I was really scared too, but I just needed to know either way.  I wanted to hold out as long as possible because I really didn't want to get bad news over the phone either.  I made sure to prepare myself for bad news before I called, so I couldn't possibly be disappointed.


----------



## ezgi (Apr 15, 2009)

tabby, I remember you also applied to Chapman right? any news from there?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah I did, nothing from them yet.  I think they're a little behind on their notifications, plus my app was complete about a month after the priority deadline.  I'm thinking it's going to be awhile longer before I hear from them.  AFI was always my first choice though, but I only applied to two schools anyway.


----------



## ezgi (Apr 15, 2009)

yes you're right, I also need to know either way..I have been preparing myself for the bad news till I had my interview..and I have thought  over and over about what will I do this year..will I apply again? yes for sure


----------



## ezgi (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah I guess it can take a little bit longer to hear back from Chapman from what you've told..but I believe that you will sure get in your first choice-AFI!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't decided if I'll reapply if I don't get in... but I guess I have a little while to think about it, before next year's app is due.


----------



## DistortedDingo (Apr 15, 2009)

HEY,
So I know I'm not the only person whose been leeching on this forum w/o replying till NOW- REVEAL YOURSELF fellow SCUMBAGS! ahah

I applied to editing, called today, and WAS.....how do you say: "rejected" in New Wave? Well w/e it is, that's it.  I applied very late, after the interviews were over, they were still reviewing mine. So consider +1 for you tabby, and any other editor.  I'm done, K.O as full time film maker, and won't be applying next year b/c of financial obligation. Dropped out of Biz/econ 2 yrs ago, will return to that and turn into a Corporate Pig doing Marketing/producing(something in media). Best I'm hoping for is saving up money to make my own films, someday.

Thank you for all your stories, and just wondering: how much prior experience the other editors have?


----------



## eliya (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats Tabbycat... I am not worry for you
you'd be good... if someone wants it that Much... it will come 
end ezgi... my heart is with you... Hold on . I think my waitlist letter also came only the day after... 

are you submitted to chapman as well?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 15, 2009)

hey Dingo, sorry you didn't get in   it's nice to hear from another editor though, because there are seriously few of them on this board.

As for experience, I went to a mostly theory based school for undergrad but managed to do as much editing as I could, both in classes and outside of them.  I started on 16mm and then learned Final Cut and digital editing.  One of the films I included on my DVD with my AFI app was part of a short comedy I edited over a 2-quarter production class.  Since graduating I've tried to continue working with some of my fellow undergrad alum, and the other project I put on my dvd was a 5-minute music video that I edited just last August.  I currently work as an assistant editor but don't do any actual editing at my job - so I've been trying to do as much unpaid editing and assistant editing film work as I can, synced sound on a feature last year, assistant editor on a chapman thesis film shot on the RED last year as well.

If filmmaking and specifically editing is your passion you shouldn't give up.. I know, that's easy for me to say to you... it's always hard to do something that's not the most stable thing financially... I switched my major from biology to film, I could've been in vet school now gearing up for a high paying job but I went with film and it's been tough at times, but worth it.  If you end up going back to the business world, at least feel good that it will hopefully pay well enough that you can save up to eventually make a really awesome movie.

If I don't get in this year, I know I need to do more unpaid or low-paying editing gigs just to get more good stuff on my reel.  I'm lucky that I'm at a pretty stable job right now that pays decently, even though it's not quite where I want to be.


----------



## Hernan (Apr 15, 2009)

hey guys, sorry to say that I am an alternate, I'll have to wait for another month they said... anybody know how good of a chance i've got? does anybody know how many alternates are there?


----------



## ezgi (Apr 16, 2009)

eliya-
I have only applied to AFI, I don't have a bachelor degree..I am a college drop.. Chapman is about tabby, I was asking if she heard from there..btw thanks for all your support


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 16, 2009)

I too am wondering how many alternates..


I got my alternate letter yesterday!  It doesn't say what my chances are, just that the program is highly competitive.  It also says they'll let me know on or before May 15th if there's a position available for me.

I'm also supposed to let them know in writing that I'm still interested in attending.  Hmm... should I just be brief and say something like, yes I'm still interested, I would love to attend if there's a spot (or something similar)?  I don't want to overdo the enthusiasm and I also don't know if sending them a great letter telling them how much I want to go will affect my ranking (if there is one) among the alternates.  Oh well.. I'll probably just go with the simple approach, unless anyone has any inside information on how these things work


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2009)

For what it's worth:

I was rejected from AFI this time of year.  

They offered me admission in mid June.

A friend of mine was waitlisted, same year.  They offered him admission two weeks before school started, and now he's finishing up the program as I write this.

Admittedly, we were screenwriting students applying in what I've heard was the Great AFI Admissions Fiasco Year.

But I share it because ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!


Remember that people apply to multiple schools, and AFI isn't the only one plenty of people get into, so they have to make decisions.

Plus...there are other factors...money being one of the biggest...that will keep others from the program.

Tabby, I was rooting, and still am rooting for you.  You are my roommate's doppelganger, remember?  We're actually going down to Chapman tomorrow for a thesis an undergrad classmate of ours produced, it's premiering.  You should come!  Anyway, I digress.  My roommate says several of her classmates are less than content because they don't actually want to be editors, they want to be directors, so they feel limited.  I think that this might occur in some other admitted applicants...i.e. they get into AFI as editors, but get in somewhere else that's not discipline specific.  They're not ready to commit to editing, so they take the non-conservatory route.

I have faith, you'll get the bump.

I would write a simple letter, btw.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks jayimess! 

I want to go to a chapman screening.. and disneyland!  too bad I have work...  

My coworker was telling me today "you'll probably get in, because other people won't want to pay that much.. and then YOU'LL be poor!"  oh wait...    

still, I know anything's possible, so I've got backup plans -- all of which involve quitting my job, so it's all good.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2009)

The screening's at seven...don't know when you work...at Dodge.

Fiasco, produced by studentfilms.com alum/Chapman producer Bruno!

Bruno still pops up on here now and again, he and I graduated from the same program.

Hope people can make it.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 16, 2009)

that's a good point, ez.... I actually have a friend who's a producer there who told me to e-mail AFI, too.  Though I'm not going to put it in the written letter I send, because that's going to the admissions manager and not anyone specifically in the department.  I'll have to think about it though, I don't want to come off as desperate.. and I'm sure lots of people get bumped off the waitlist without doing anything special, like jayimess (with usc, right?).

you should call them! I actually didn't get a waitlist email, I only found out over the phone when I called them, and then I got the snail mail letter.  I think only acceptances are sent through email, so there's a good possibility you're an alternate... I don't know where you live but if it's anywhere near CA you'll probably be getting a letter soon anyway.  If not.. it might be a little while


----------



## ezgi (Apr 16, 2009)

I live in Turkey-Istanbul..I was at my hometown,Izmir since the last two weeks..I have just arrived Istanbul this morning and left home in a hurry..I had no time to check if I get anything a snail mail..I don't think that it will come this much fast though..right now..I'm on set, started working at the very first day after my return..it's 23:55 here    and I will be back home like three days later..we're in a village..shooting a commercial..and I hardly found internet..the connection is like coming and going in every ten minutes   I'm having a very great time with the cows,donkeys and horses here right now..haha


----------



## ezgi (Apr 16, 2009)

btw I don't think that writing a letter will make you look desperate..and yes it is also true that lots of people get bumped off the waitlist without doing anything special..
but if I were you I would write stg or maybe call them just one or twice till may 15 to make them remember me and to learn if there's anything changing in my status..
maybe I think like this because I'm desperate and really don't care if they think that way too


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 16, 2009)

wow.. good luck with all the shooting! don't forget to sleep at some point 
yeah I suppose I might contact them, like you said, to check up on my status, make sure they don't forget me... keep my name in there.  I think as long as I go about it the right way and I'm not bothersome about it it can't hurt me..


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 16, 2009)

btw, it seems like a good number of people on here haven't heard anything about the directing discpline, only a few have gotten in, which makes me wonder if they're behind schedule with notifications or something?  I dont' want to start rumors or anything, I was just making an observation.. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the waitlist, Tabby! I hope, hope, hope you get bumped.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm 100% with Sonia, tabby! 

BTW, Sonia, can you believe I haven't heard from USC yet? hahaha I'm not even thinking about it anymore, but I thought I'd mention it.

AFI it is! =)


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, long time no post... I have been trying to sit back and allow things to happen since I have been waitlisted here and absolutely no word from USC.  Anyway, I apologize in advance for the redundancy, but I am going to post this on the other AFI thread.  My question is mostly for people in a similar situation as mine.  Have any other waitlisted people received a BIO request and financial aid documents? Thanks.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 17, 2009)

aww, thanks sonia and filipe! 
sent in my letter yesterday requesting to stay on the waitlist. hooray!


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Apr 17, 2009)

Felipe, I just called USC to inquire about the status of applications.  I was told that they are being sent out in batches and that mine was set to go out in the next batch, late next week.  Hopefully yours will be included and you could know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone.
nice to meet you- I'm Ji yoon, from Korea, and applied editing program.
I've just got mail from AFI that I'm in waitlist and needed high TOEFL score. Actually, I'm not sure that I can get higher score... 
I came to US only for AFI and applied only AFI So, AFI is the only way to stay in US. OMG I don't want to go back to Korea. T-T


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG again-
I need to take a TOEFL test again but the earliest date is May 15th. so, what should I do? I called to office and she said once I accepted, I don't need better score but, now I need better score for making more possibility to get in. anyway, I lost my hope. I think I'm better to prepare to back to my country.


----------



## ezgi (Apr 17, 2009)

Jiyoon, congrats for the waitlist..
listen..I also have a problem with toefl and I will also take the exam on may 15th because yes there are no available seats here in Istanbul till that time too..what they told me was toefl means nothing during the selection process, but if I will ever be accepted I should have got 100ibt since the school starts, maybe it is like this because I do not live in L.A, I don't know..and again we have another friend on this forum, eliya and she also had a problem with toefl last year and she took her test and was accepted in mid june to directing specification..
so don't give up! just get that test..there are a lot of books that explains the structure of toefl..yeah I know it is the silliest exam I have ever seen..timing is impossible in that exam   but once you get the structure of that stupid exam you really can get higher scores! 

btw..guys at last I have e mailed them since I'm still on set with the lovely donkeys and cows (have no ability to check my snail mail) and asked about my status with the lowest self confident sentences of mine..I asked them since the decisions were made will it be possible for them to tell me if I'm a reject or what by email..no word yet! sigh..I know..I should have called! but at least I've asked


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks ezgi!
you make me thinking positively.  
but my English ability is not skilled as well as you. It was miracle that I've got a middle of 80 score. Anyway, at least I need to try more.   

btw, Congratulate you! which program did you apply? mine is editing as I mentioned before.I really, really want to see you at AFI as a fellow. 
so see you soon- hehe


----------



## ezgi (Apr 17, 2009)

Jiyoon,
I also got 80 too  toefl has nothing to do with being skilled believe me..I mean three years before I took that exam and got a very hingh score..but this year I couldn't make it..because some parts of it were changed..you know.. you listen, read in 30 seconds and then have to speak with about it again in 30 seconds  
as I said, just take a book with the one with the cd..I bought one after I got that 80  and practice as much as you can..just memorize some structures and some vocabulary..I know we will both make it and get 100 
well, I have applied to directing..interviewed..but haven't heard back yet..I couldn't call..I'm afraid to learn if I'm a reject on the phone..silly..  
I have e mailed them asking about my status at last, today. 
g'luck..you'll do great in toefl! you can't give up because you are not rejected..you are an alternate and you have still a good chance..just push


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 17, 2009)

hi ji-yoon!  I'm also an alternate for editing.... hopefully we can both get in!  good luck!


----------



## ezgi (Apr 17, 2009)

why am smiling this much..I think I am really not feeling well


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi tabbycat! 
you are an alternate for editing? thanks GOD I found a friend!!   
actually, I didn't get a mail yet, but I confirmed on the call. 
They sent my documents on last Tuesday but I didn't get them so far although I'm living in Los Angeles now. So, I want to know what is inside? 
I just hope that accepted people decide to attend another school and make seats for me and you! - that's little wickedness though hehe.

hello ezgi again- thanks to your kindness reply.  new TOEFL is terrible!!! especially speaking section! time limit with stupid questions make me crazy-  anyway I think if you didn't get a mail, just because of you are in out of this country. So don't worry.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 17, 2009)

hello!  hooray, a waitlist buddy, we can panic together!.
theres not much in the letter they send alternates, it just says that you need to tell them you want to remain on the waitlist, and to give them your current address and phone number.  It also says that they have until may 15th to tell you if you got in or not.  Not a lot of info.



> Originally posted by Jiyoon:
> I just hope that accepted people decide to attend another school and make seats for me and you! - that's little wickedness though hehe.


LOL


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh! thanks~ 
I think my latter was lost by the smartest post man. He contributed a lot to drive me crazy. I appreciate to unidentified post man.   

I can't stop thinking- 
first I think "okay, I can get in- I'm not rejected! that's cool!!" and than one minute later I think "NO!!! I won't be accepted!" 
I'm still repeating that process.    

Anyway, I appreciate that I'm in waiting list. Because my interview was the first English interview in my life.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jiyoon:
> 
> I can't stop thinking-
> first I think "okay, I can get in- I'm not rejected! that's cool!!" and than one minute later I think "NO!!! I won't be accepted!"
> I'm still repeating that process.



haha.. me too.. but I generally feel pretty good, I was certain they would just reject me right away.


----------



## Thoughtcriminal (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm not in.
To be completely honest I was surprised when they told me I'm having an interview, I didn't expect to pass the initial selection, as I wasn't confident with the stuff I had to show. (I'm only in the second year of an undergrad conservatory film school right now).

Having said that, I'm pretty confident with my self-presentation and social skills, and I wonder if an in-person interview would have produced different results than the long-distance phone interview I had, one week after a serious injury.

I guess if I apply next year I will do my best to have better work samples to provide, and I will definitely do my best to fly in for an in-person interview.

I wish all the luck to those who have been accepted and those still waiting, and those who weren't: AFI is only one of infinite ways of promoting your ambitions and getting better at your craft. Look around you and you'll quickly find plenty other ways.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 19, 2009)

Thoughtcriminal - Sorry to hear the news.  I'm surprised, frankly; I liked what you had posted.

 It looks like you have a pretty good sense of what you're doing, so I think you'll be just fine.  You're absolutely right that AFI's just one of many resources.  Film school at all is just one of many resources.  Best of luck on whatever comes next.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok I have a potentially stupid question.

It says on their website that you do not even need a Bachelors degree to be qualified for admittance. However it says that you would only recieve a "certificate of completion" at the end instead of a degree.

So I guess really I have two questions

1) How would not graduating undergrad hurt my chances? I know obviously it would make it more difficult, but are we talking just a bit more difficult, or are we talking about most likely not going to happen?

2) Would the industry (Hollywood) even care if you had a degree or a certificate? I have heard that in the industry they don't even care where you went to school, they care about what you have done. I am not sure whether to believe this or not though.

I would appreciate any honest answers I can get. Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 20, 2009)

1.  No clue.  But AFI would be the only MFA program you'd be able to apply to.

2.  The degree doesn't matter, but where you went to school will help...because while you may have done great at Baldwin-Wallace College, the BW alum network isn't too seated here.  AFI/NYU/USC/UCLA, etc, they take care of their own.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just found out that I was accepted to AFI 
Originally, I was listed as an alternate for screenwriting, so I got the call yesterday.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations Starbuck!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 22, 2009)

yay!! congrats starbuck!! you've given us alternates hope


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats, Starbuck!  The Screenwriting Fellows sound like a great group of people; you'll be in good company


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey starbuck, welcome to the club! Looking really forawrd to meeting you!


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2009)

I just wanted to say hello. My name is Kelly Rothberger and I was accepted to AFI for 2009. I got into the screenwriting program and just found this website. Can't wait to meet all of you in the fall.


----------



## Hernan (May 11, 2009)

hey kelly, congrats, were  you on the waitlist?


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2009)

No. I guess I was a first round pick. I got in on March 15th.


----------

